# PRO STREET / PRO TOURING BUILD OFF



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

_*ALL these Build offs Must START from a BRAND NEW KIT ! And On enter date must have pic with Date and enter Name ! *_
EXAMPLE BUILDS !

*
PROSTREET !*










*PRO TOURING*










THERE ARE NO LIMITS TO WHAT YOU CAN DO ON THIS BUILD AS LONG AS IT FITS WITH IN THE GUIDE LINES AND EXAMPLE BUILDS PICTURED ! 

PLEASE LET'S BE FRIENDLY NO MATTER WHO JOINS IN !


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

im in i have a 2002 camaro


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

Can i use my 2002 silverado? or trucks in general


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

mini!


u started this just in time for my new build which is gonna be a prostreet!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

OOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHH YYYYYYYEEEEEEEESSSSS!!! this is right up my alley!!!! i am ready!!!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

im in kit 2 be determined. :thumbsup:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

HMM, NOW I CAN BUILD A HOT ROD HUH? PICS OF MY KIT WHEN I GET HOME......


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

That's weak it can't have slicks!!!! I've seen many pro street cars and they run slicks!!!! I have just the secret car for this build and would love to join but I'm rolling slicks so I guess no go....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 26 2007, 05:59 PM~9536522
> *That's weak it can't have slicks!!!! I've seen many pro street cars and they run slicks!!!! I have just the secret car for this build and would love to join but I'm rolling slicks so I guess no go....
> *



In order to be street driven it has to have traded tires ! Slicks are for the track ! 

Could you imagine tring to take off from a stop light and the street being wet ! LOL !


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

shit im gonna bust out the J2000 then


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

very simple solution, some slicks have treads on them for street use


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

run dot approved drag slicks then IF ANYONE NEED DOT APPROVED SLICKS I HAVE A SHIT TON PM ME AND WE CAN WORK OUT A DEAL

hey mini i have a 1987 buick grand national that is like 5% started is it a go or do i need 100% fresh ????i can show pics 

i've been waiting for something like this to come around for motivation to finish it


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

how bout i turn slicks into streets by usin a knife to make them?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

is that okay?


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

DOUBLE POST OWNED


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Dec 26 2007, 07:10 PM~9537000
> *is that okay?
> *



yep, that would be more like a drag radial!!! i ran them exclusivly on my 12 second stang!! basicly a slick with small grooves cut in them!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thanx


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Edit: I re-read the first post. Maybe i'll have something to enter. Anyone got wide rear partial slicks for sale?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

when can we start it?

i want to start now
if we cant start now then im out i cant wait at all i want to build it now!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Dec 26 2007, 08:04 PM~9537432
> *when can we start it?jan 1st
> 
> i want to start now
> ...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider_@Dec 26 2007, 06:53 PM~9536830
> *run dot approved drag slicks then IF ANYONE NEED DOT APPROVED SLICKS I HAVE A SHIT TON PM ME AND WE CAN WORK OUT A DEAL
> 
> hey mini i have a 1987 buick grand national that is like 5% started is it a go or do i need 100% fresh ????i can show pics
> ...



Most cheater slicks are around 12 inch wide ! After that they or soft sidewall slicks which run around 12-15 psi ! THEY ARE DRAG TIRES ONLY ! 

Now your traded tire are triple side wall and are made to with stand a daily driver style ride and they can go as wide as 40 inch ! Most know pro street show rods, street machines, and high performance rides most commonly run 33in ! 

What this build off is aiming at is a WORLD OF WHEELS/ Boyd's/ Foose style cars ! NOT WEEK END WARRIERS !OR DRAG /BRACKET RACER !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Dec 26 2007, 08:04 PM~9537432
> *when can we start it?
> 
> i want to start now
> ...



Its like a week away ! YOU CAN'T WAIT ! 


If your in that much of a hurry its going to look like shit ! So go ahead and blow your money and talent ! Don't bother trying to push your self in to doing better build ! Just go ahead and act like a a rabbit and bang the shit out of you kits WHO CARES WHAT THEY LOOK LIKE ! YOUR THE ONLY ! THAT SEE'S THEM ANYWAYS ! :uh: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yea but its tempting


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 26 2007, 06:20 PM~9536634
> *In  order  to  be    street  driven  it  has  to  have  traded tires !  Slicks  are  for  the  track  !
> 
> Could  you  imagine  tring  to  take  off  from  a  stop  light  and the  street  being  wet  !  LOL !
> *


Well that would be just cool!!! I'd love to get into this build but I will not derange my Pegasus slicks into street tread!!! Hope you all have fun!!!


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

so is my car allowed or no ??


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider_@Dec 26 2007, 11:51 PM~9538762
> *so is my car allowed or no ??
> *


how much have you done to it??


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i dont have time to enter but i wish yall the best of luck...


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

hey mini can i get in on this


----------



## menotyou (May 17, 2007)

I have a 41 willy's that got primered when I was working on another model all plastics still on trees.I'll take pics befor I go any farther.Other then primer its untouched 
can I use it if I post pics ?
I'd love to do a pro street......  
I know I was unable to complete my christmas car but noone else did either.This time of year was to hectic


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

***NOTICE TO CHANGE IN BUILD OFF LAY OUT ! ** *</span>



<span style=\'color:blue\'>*THIS IS NOW A PROSTREET/DRAG/PRO TOURING BUILD OFF ! LETS SEE YOUR CUSTOM MUSCLE ! *

So if your idea for build included slicks, or anything out side what i frist stated and will fit in as a pro street , drag car, or protouring, or a beefed up factory muscle car you guys are free to enter !


And some members have asked about useing started kits ! If this build off will help you get it complete and building by all means jump on in ! 



THIS BUILD OFF IS OPEN TO EVERYONE ! AS LONG AS IT FITS WITH IN THE TYPE OF BUILD OFF WE ARE HAVING ! :biggrin:


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

ty mini


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by menotyou_@Dec 27 2007, 01:15 AM~9539855
> *I have a 41 willy's that got primered when I was working on another model all plastics still on trees.I'll take pics befor I go any farther.Other then primer its untouched
> can I use it if I post pics ?
> I'd love to do a pro street......
> ...


----------



## menotyou (May 17, 2007)

Cool....I'm in
Thanx guys


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

WWWWWOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWW!!! well that just opened up this to about any possibility!!! time to look over the kits again!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

shit Im in i gotta look at the stash


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:0 :cheesy: Mini Kicks ass!!!!!!!! I'm in on this for sure then!!!!! I was going to keep this a secret build but due to this type of build off I must enter.....  Thank's David I apprecitate it!  

Here is my entry!!!
































A Reliable resin co. casted 2008 Pro Street/Drag Camaro :cheesy:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:0


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

I might pick up there mustang


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

my 2002ss can it have stock tires on it


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

what about low-rod?


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

I guess I'm in. This will give me a chance to build out side of lowriders.  

I'll post my entry when I get home from work. 66 Nova... :biggrin:


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

Guess I can bust out the christmas gift card I got and use it to purchase a car.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Dec 27 2007, 10:16 AM~9541600
> *what about low-rod?
> *


thats pro touring


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 3WheelinFleetwood_@Dec 27 2007, 02:38 PM~9542771
> *Guess I can bust out the christmas gift card I got and use it to purchase a car.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Dec 27 2007, 03:25 PM~9543733
> *thats pro touring
> *


*SORRY!* :twak:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Dec 27 2007, 04:32 PM~9544330
> *SORRY! :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: dont get mad there is no such thing a lowrod just like theres no such thing as LUV(lowrider utility vehicle) just LRM and their bullshit


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

WHAT DO YOU CALL A 50'S OR 60'S IMPALA OR BEL-AIR RODED OUT? I KNOW I WOULDENT CALL MINE A "HOT ROD"


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Dec 27 2007, 04:39 PM~9544401
> *WHAT DO YOU CALL A 50'S OR 60'S IMPALA OR BEL-AIR RODED OUT? I KNOW I WOULDENT CALL MINE A "HOT ROD"
> *


still pro touring


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

SOUNDS TO MUCH LIKE AN IMPORT OR GERMAN SHIT.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Dec 27 2007, 04:41 PM~9544420
> *SOUNDS TO MUCH LIKE AN IMPORT OR GERMAN SHIT.
> *


thats the name they got thats the name they get  to me a lowrod if such shit exists is a hotrod with full fenders that doesnt fall into the lowboy or highboy categories.

like this one


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

Im In for pro touring... started this kit by doing the body grabber green but am stripping the paint off and restarting...


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Dec 27 2007, 04:39 PM~9544401
> *WHAT DO YOU CALL A 50'S OR 60'S IMPALA OR BEL-AIR RODED OUT? I KNOW I WOULDENT CALL MINE A "HOT ROD"
> *


im with hoodstar, LowRod is the term I use to refer to a 50`s-60`s custom on hydros, or air, and a worked motor, etc.


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 27 2007, 04:53 PM~9544490
> *im with hoodstar, LowRod is the term I use to refer to a 50`s-60`s custom on hydros, or air, and a worked motor, etc.
> *


THANK YOU


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 27 2007, 06:53 PM~9544490
> *im with hoodstar, LowRod is the term I use to refer to a 50`s-60`s custom on hydros, or air, and a worked motor, etc.
> *


and on supremes,cragar ss


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Modelluver_@Dec 27 2007, 06:46 PM~9544451
> *Im In for pro touring... started this kit by doing the body grabber green but am stripping the paint off and restarting...
> 
> 
> ...


NNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! that looks bitchin grabber green. looks close to the original to the sassy grass green they originaly were


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Dec 27 2007, 10:02 AM~9541842
> *I guess I'm in.  This will give me a chance to build out side of lowriders.
> 
> I'll post my entry when I get home from work.  66 Nova... :biggrin:
> *



TIME MACHINE "Pro Touring Entry" :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

heres my entry


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

COOL


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Dec 27 2007, 01:46 PM~9544447
> *thats the name they got thats the name they get   to me a lowrod if such shit exists is a hotrod with full fenders that doesnt fall into the lowboy or highboy categories.
> 
> like this one
> ...


or this....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

IS THAT REAL?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Dec 27 2007, 08:23 PM~9548002
> *IS THAT REAL?
> *


http://www.rsportscars.com/eng/cars/holden_efijy.asp


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ya and ugly as fuck


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 28 2007, 01:24 AM~9548009
> *ya and ugly as fuck
> *


shiiiiiiiiiiiiet


no it aint


id roll that bitch any day


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 27 2007, 08:24 PM~9548009
> *ya and ugly as fuck
> *


would it look better to u if it were a mopar? :uh: :uh:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

lol


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

Official entry


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

even if it was a mopar its still ugly as shit...just like the lil pt's


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 27 2007, 08:32 PM~9548092
> *even if it was a mopar its still ugly as shit...just like the lil pt's
> *


you'd roll it.....


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ok i would

































straight to the crusher :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 27 2007, 09:08 PM~9548418
> *ok i would
> straight to the crusher :biggrin:
> *


that where your dart went?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

no thats barried under about 2 and a half feet of snow


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

guess u think this is ugly too....










http://www.decorides.com/elementsofstyle2.htm


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ya...guess ive never really cared for those long swoopy car


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 27 2007, 09:26 PM~9548554
> *ya...guess ive never really cared for those long swoopy car
> *


 :twak: :twak: thats a fukkin zephyr dummy....


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

I like it but it should be channeled...i think thats what they call it


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Sorry it just looks to long...


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 27 2007, 11:20 PM~9547975
> *or this....
> 
> 
> ...


ooohhh , a holden...... :cheesy:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 28 2007, 02:30 AM~9548589
> *:twak:  :twak: thats a fukkin zephyr dummy....
> *


ya i know that but those look swoopy cars like that just never really cought me as cool i guess


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Dec 27 2007, 05:35 PM~9544356
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: dont get mad there is no such thing a lowrod just like LUV[/u](lowrider utility vehicle)*</span> just LRM and their bullshit
> [/b]




Here's my LUV!


























































LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 28 2007, 02:17 AM~9548480
> *guess u think this is ugly too....
> 
> 
> ...




now THAT is sick! damn down right phat! :biggrin: love that shit baby!


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 28 2007, 02:28 AM~9548969
> *Here's  my    LUV!
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:
I LUV your LUV............. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 28 2007, 01:20 AM~9547975
> *or this....
> 
> 
> ...


i think this fuker is badass ,i read on it sometime earlier this year and its a realy sweet ride ,


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

heres some inspiration for ya spike,,
i thought it looked good.i found it when i was look for inspiration on my plymouth


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Dec 28 2007, 01:18 PM~9550517
> *heres some inspiration for ya spike,,
> i thought it looked good.i found it when i was look for inspiration on my plymouth
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: i think i have the issue of mopar mag with that duster in it, or at least i know i used to lol


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

where can i get cowel hood for a 02 firebird


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Dec 28 2007, 12:50 PM~9550733
> *where can i get  cowel hood for a 02 firebird
> *



Just get you some plastic sheet and build you 1 ! Most the hoods you can find on ebay for about 10 dallors shipped ! But just try and make your own !


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

or cut one off a 69 camaro hood and mold it in


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

i was wandering can i change my entry ,im not feelin this nova ,


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

can i have it?


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 29 2007, 12:22 AM~9555748
> *can i have it?
> *


lol you want it


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yea


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

let me think about it homie


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:thumbsup: go look in low40show


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-I WANNA JOIN THIS BUILD-OFF PERO IM STILL TOTALLY LOST ON THE CONCEPT OF PRO STREET / PRO TOURING. THIS IS MY KIT, WAS THINKIN JUST CLEAN LOOKER ON THE OUTSIDE BUT WITH A MEAN 5.4 LITER FOUR CAM MODULAR V-8 ENGINE UNDER THE HOOD. WHAT WOULD MAKE OR NOT MAKE IT A PRO STREET / PRO TOURING BUILD. SORRY FOR THE DUMB ? PERO I DONT KNO SHIT BOUT RACE CARS AND SHIT.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

that will work bro!! here is a pic of one i did!!


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-DAMN HOMIE THAT RIDE IS FUKIN CLEAN AND THANKS ALOT, I WAS THINKIN OF DOING THE SAME LAYOUT OF A TWO TONE PAINT JOB BUT TOTALLY DIFF COLORS. I GUESS THATS MY OFFICIAL ENTRY THEN.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

im out


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm in on this one :biggrin: I'll get pics some time this next week.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

i cant find my fucking j 2000


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Dec 30 2007, 11:15 PM~9569099
> *i cant find my fucking j 2000
> *


That sucks, I was hoping you'd build it cause I was thinking about building the Hay's T-Bird :biggrin:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Dec 30 2007, 09:17 PM~9569136
> *That sucks, I was hoping you'd build it cause I was thinking about building the Hay's T-Bird  :biggrin:
> *


ill find it tommorrow when i get back from the doctor its in one of the attic boxes


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

found it im in


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Dec 31 2007, 09:48 AM~9572043
> *found it im in
> 
> 
> ...



WOW THIS KIT IS A BAD ASS KIT TO BUILD !!!!!! I REMEMBER HAVING THIS KIT LOOOOOONNNGGGG AGO!! LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING THIS KIT


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Dec 31 2007, 02:47 PM~9573671
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: this is gonna be a interesting build


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

fuckin server :angry:


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

I'm in with this t-bird.......If its cool with everyone??
Wanna try something new and turn it into a pro-street car...


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

alright, I'm in

















phil


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

well its the start day


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

hmmmm :dunno:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

im in
a trans am black bird...no pics rigt now but thats my entry


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

count me out im getting banned


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

lol again?!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

WOULD LIVE TO GET IN ON THIS JUST TOO DAMN BUSY BUT HERES WHAT IM GETTING INTO IN 2008 AFTER THE MONTE AND 61 :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Here's mine, I just hope I have enough time to finsh cause I've been busy as hell with everything but models.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jan 1 2008, 05:19 PM~9581971
> *count me out im getting banned
> *



lol.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn+Jan 1 2008, 07:27 PM~9582012-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:0 

NICE


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

i have to bail out srry guys have to much stuff on my plate as it is


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

WELL WITH ALL THE SHIT I HAVE TO GET DONE BY MID FEB. YOU CAN STILL COUNT ME IN ON THIS ONE. I'LL HAVE IT DONE IN TWO WEEK'S ANYWAY...


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice, can't wait to see what you do with this kit Biggs.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jan 2 2008, 07:39 PM~9591433
> *Nice, can't wait to see what you do with this kit Biggs.
> *


SOMETHING WITH A BIG FULL DETAILED ENGINE, FAST BLACK AND MEAN.... :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 2 2008, 08:48 PM~9591558
> *SOMETHING WITH A BIG FULL DETAILED ENGINE, FAST BLACK AND MEAN.... :biggrin:
> *






:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 2 2008, 08:08 PM~9591800
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :wave:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

HERE IS THE TIRES IM GOING TO USE EITHER ONE OR THE OTHER.. :biggrin: 
SO REAL SOFT. OR PRO STREET..


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Ok well I might change my mind on this one. :biggrin: 

I may build this and save the T-Bird.  










I'll make up my mind by the 15th.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jan 3 2008, 09:33 PM~9600272
> *Ok well I might change my mind on this one.  :biggrin:
> 
> I may build this  and save the T-Bird.
> ...


 :0 is that a jimmy flinston a-100 van??? :cheesy: i wanna see this built up


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 3 2008, 09:41 PM~9600350
> *:0  is that a jimmy flinston a-100 van??? :cheesy: i wanna see this built up
> *


Yeah thats the one. :biggrin: 

Same here I've been wanting to build it but just never have.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ive seen that body on ebay a quite abit

nows your chance to build it :biggrin:


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

if everything goes as planned ill be entering a 67 cougar :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs+Jan 2 2008, 07:30 PM~9591308-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Biggs..... I figured thats what you was going to build for this. :0 :0 Either way, I'd like to see one built. :cheesy:


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

ok im gonna give this a try i am gonna do a 1970 monte carlo and also a 2006 camaro they will both be built street strip all road legal the 12 class well 12 second cars


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

heres my new entry 
















and iv started already,the body is primerd and i found some rims for it


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jan 4 2008, 06:21 PM~9610306
> *heres my new entry
> 
> 
> ...


thats gonna be sweet homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 4 2008, 11:24 PM~9610333
> *thats gonna be sweet homie  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 4 2008, 11:24 PM~9610333
> *thats gonna be sweet homie  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 those rims look badass on there. 

i got some extra parts if ya need em


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

todays the 4th why ur paper say the 7th


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

heres a pic of the hood im putting a hood scoop on it i didnt like the origanal hood scoops


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jan 4 2008, 11:43 PM~9610518
> *heres a pic of the hood im putting a hood scoop on it i didnt like the origanal hood scoops
> *


forgot to add the pic im a ass


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

niice


whered it come from?


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 4 2008, 11:33 PM~9610435
> *todays the 4th why ur paper say the 7th
> *


shit im lost my bad


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 2 2008, 07:48 PM~9591558
> *SOMETHING WITH A BIG FULL DETAILED ENGINE, FAST BLACK AND MEAN.... :biggrin:
> *


Damn Biggs, you just described my ex-fiance to a tee! Fast, black, and mean! You left out the bitch part though.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 4 2008, 11:45 PM~9610545
> *niice
> whered it come from?
> *


tell you the truth i dont kno it was on my slot car ,(70 impala) and i put it on ,i dont remember wea it came from


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jan 4 2008, 11:46 PM~9610553
> *Damn Biggs, you just described my ex-fiance to a tee! Fast, black, and mean! You left out the bitch part though.
> *


lol it rilly sounds like sometin my ole lady would say bout me :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jan 4 2008, 11:45 PM~9610535
> *forgot to add the pic im a ass
> 
> 
> ...


did that hood have the dual scoops?? i like that hood


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 4 2008, 11:54 PM~9610616
> *did that hood have the dual scoops?? i like that hood
> *


it did but i didnt like them so i put this scoop on it im glueing it down now and fitting it ill post pics in a min


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ive always liked the dual scooped hood


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 5 2008, 12:30 AM~9610943
> *ive always liked the dual scooped hood
> *


me too but i didnt like these


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

if you change your mind hit me up i have a body,chassis,and interior bucket layin in my bin somewhere


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jan 4 2008, 06:45 PM~9610535
> *forgot to add the pic im a ass
> 
> 
> ...



just hit the "edit" button and add it in next time homie  scoop looks good btw....


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 5 2008, 12:48 AM~9611070
> *just hit the "edit" button and add it in next time homie   scoop looks good btw....
> *


he wanted to add anothe post to his count lol


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

heres the hood pics glued downand filed down gonna primer and see how it comes out


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 5 2008, 12:48 AM~9611070
> *just hit the "edit" button and add it in next time homie   scoop looks good btw....
> *


ok thanks homie


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

debating on whether i should try again....


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

looks good homie


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 5 2008, 03:01 AM~9612014
> *debating on whether i should try again....
> *


try what agin


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jan 4 2008, 10:04 PM~9612032
> *try what agin
> *


entering.... i didn't finish my bomb yet..... but i got this 53 ford truck staring at me.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 5 2008, 03:01 AM~9612016
> *looks good homie
> *


thanks homie


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 5 2008, 03:05 AM~9612040
> *entering.... i didn't finish my bomb yet..... but i got this 53 ford truck staring at me....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


shit homie go for it


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

hno: hno:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 5 2008, 03:08 AM~9612060
> *hno:  hno:
> *


lol


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

I HAVENT BUILT ONE OF THESE YET. I MIGHT CHANGE MY BUILD. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i'll think about it.... post by tomorrow night....


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 5 2008, 03:10 AM~9612077
> *I HAVENT BUILT ONE OF THESE YET.  I MIGHT CHANGE MY BUILD. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


yea doit thats a tight whip


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 4 2008, 10:10 PM~9612077
> *I HAVENT BUILT ONE OF THESE YET.  I MIGHT CHANGE MY BUILD. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



the way u build do em both! :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i'd have to keep it simple....


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs+Jan 5 2008, 02:10 AM~9612077-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go for it homie, sometimes the simple rides are the
ones that stand out the most.................... :thumbsup:


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

well the cars done but i forgot to document it with photo's so guess im out.. color is Chrysler Electric Blue Metallic


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

up dates on my buick gsx hood


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Modelluver_@Jan 5 2008, 04:40 PM~9614856
> *well the cars done but i forgot to document it with photo's so guess im out.. color is Chrysler Electric Blue Metallic
> 
> 
> ...


those rims look familiar :scrutinize: :scrutinize: ,sweet lookin build tho ,i just cant put my finger on it


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD DADE


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 5 2008, 09:25 PM~9616603
> *LOOKIN GOOD DADE
> *


thanks homie


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jan 5 2008, 08:25 PM~9616602
> *those rims look familiar  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize: ,sweet lookin build tho ,i just cant put my finger on it
> *


GSX looks good dade........really good job on that hood......


Nice looking ride modelluver......... :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

hoods lookin good dade

challenger looks great modellover. i like how you left the taillight lense clear. and whered you get those exhaust tips. they look factory,even though i know it came with the T/A side exit exhaust


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

ok i'll try again.... 53 ford....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

cut out the rear a little so i can tuck the wheels i'm using.... not gonna pro-street it...... going more Custom Classic Truck style....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

just need to add some sheet plastic to the inner wall of the bed.... no need for a full tub...










first mockup pic.... stance i'm going for... 










i'll show the wheels later.....


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

lookin good rollin!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

Update on my t-bird.....hood cut open and scoop in place,
making enough room for dual carbs........... :0 
Not sure on wheels yeat...


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

looking good


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 6 2008, 01:02 AM~9618167
> *
> 
> 
> ...


theres a dude in my neibor hood who has one of them fords and it look sweet az fuk ,its flat black sittin on moons and white walls


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jan 6 2008, 05:17 PM~9622069
> *theres a dude in my neibor hood who has one of them fords and it look sweet az fuk ,its flat black sittin on moons and white walls
> *


pics??


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 6 2008, 05:19 PM~9622090
> *pics??
> *


id hae to catch him when i have my camra ,he keeps it in his garage ,and i dont take my camra out often


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i just noticed somethin today.... i fukked up the date on my entry..... now i know how dade fukked up his too..... WE BOTH WERE LOOKIN AT DECEMBER 2007


















:uh: :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 6 2008, 06:26 PM~9622677
> *i just noticed somethin today.... i fukked up the date on my entry..... now i know how dade fukked up his too..... WE BOTH WERE LOOKIN AT DECEMBER 2007
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

at least you got the year right. i woulda fucked up and put 07 lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

ok.... i got busy this morning..... this kit is actually cooler than i remembered....

glued up the motor....










this kit came with no interior tub.... door panel detail was just molded to the inner of the body.... 










so i did a bit of cruisinlow's foam techniques  


















made the new mini-tubs for the bed....


















the wheels i have were a bit big for the tires i'm using.... see how it flares the tire......










trimmed out the sidewall a bit and now it sits right.... :biggrin: 


















more to come later today.....


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Ok i got some work done on my 55 Pro Sportsman. I took all the casting line's off, got everything prepped and ready for primer.
Don't know what color yet, but im still thinking all black.


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 6 2008, 03:55 PM~9622807
> *ok.... i got busy this morning..... this kit is actually cooler than i remembered....
> 
> glued up the motor....
> ...


 :0 Lookin Good!


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Got a little work on my Nova before I go to work later today.  

Cut it up and opened it. :cheesy:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Damn guys are tearing through this build ......makes me not want to enter this one hno: hno:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Jan 6 2008, 07:46 PM~9623143
> *Got a little work on my Nova before I go to work later today.
> 
> Cut it up and opened it.  :cheesy:
> ...


lookin good makes me wanna open mine


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

HERE IS A MOCK-UP OF THE 55.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 6 2008, 07:05 PM~9623729
> *HERE IS A MOCK-UP OF THE 55.
> 
> 
> ...


Thats gonna look clean Big Homie


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 6 2008, 03:41 PM~9623514
> *Damn guys are tearing through this build ......makes me not want to enter this one  hno:  hno:
> *


hopefully my A.D.D. don't kick in... :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 6 2008, 07:19 PM~9623863
> *Thats gonna look clean Big Homie
> *


Gracias homie.....  

And welcome to the Familia.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 6 2008, 05:19 PM~9624517
> *Gracias homie.....
> 
> And welcome to the Familia.
> *


 :0 :0 X-2

i was wonderin when he'd be in.... thought he'd be in before me....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

alot of great work already!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

cleaned the mold lines on the cab and shaved the door handles.... ran out of sunlight for painting so i just kept workin the cab.....


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Nice wheels Biggs.... :biggrin: 

Started fitting my chasis another little mock-up for you all!!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

here's the intake i'll be using.....










shaved the emblems off the hood too now...


























body just about ready for primer  gotta pick up more duplicolor primer tho....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

SHIT Tjay!!!!! Thats a mean mofo! :0


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

SHIT DON'T KNOW WHAT TO ENTER? :dunno: ANYONE GOT ANY IDEAS?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Lookin good everyone!! Thats gonna be bad ass TJ.  

I need to get my ass busy. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 4 2008, 10:10 PM~9612077
> *I HAVENT BUILT ONE OF THESE YET.  I MIGHT CHANGE MY BUILD. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



gonna do this too??? :biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 6 2008, 07:50 PM~9624848
> *Nice wheels Biggs....  :biggrin:
> 
> Started fitting my chasis another little mock-up for you all!!!
> ...


That'll looks Sick... :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

x-2...


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jan 6 2008, 05:45 PM~9623543
> *lookin good makes me wanna open mine
> *


Do it homie...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Jan 7 2008, 02:36 AM~9628158-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



X3 :0


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 6 2008, 10:50 PM~9624848
> *Nice wheels Biggs....  :biggrin:
> 
> Started fitting my chasis another little mock-up for you all!!!
> ...


:0
thats a sick ass kit :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 7 2008, 12:05 AM~9628288
> *love those 70 and 1/2's
> X3  :0
> *



i hope Biggs does it..... :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

so does this mean that the hood cant be open at all? for pro street? do you need a hood scoop?


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Thank's for the compliments Homies!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

Ill Hop in with my 53 ford Pickup

Its the AMT Repop one

im going drag on it


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 7 2008, 11:01 AM~9629236
> *so does this mean that the hood cant be open at all? for pro street? do you need a hood scoop?
> *



anybody? does the hood need a hood scoop for it to realy be in this?


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

noooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

good well count me in on this one !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

my falt for the double post :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

and i took those pics on friday, and i did put in some work on fri. night and sat.

i dont know if ima go with the pro touring or pro street, but i got a mock up of the pro-touring side of things


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thats friggin bad ass Homie. I'd stick with that set up. :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

YEP!!!that looks good!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

ill see if i can take some pics of the pro street as well, but i am diggin this, the only thing that sucks is that i cut the hole in the hood, cause i was gonna do the pro street and then i found those wheels layin around, and the gears started turnin, and here we are! 

and i think it would look weird pro-touring, with the hood cut up and the motor sticking out! any comments on that?


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 7 2008, 09:54 AM~9629703
> *ill see if i can take some pics of the pro street as well, but i am diggin this, the only thing that sucks is that i cut the hole in the hood, cause i was gonna do the pro street and then i found those wheels layin around, and the gears started turnin, and here we are!
> 
> and i think it would look weird pro-touring, with the hood cut up and the motor sticking out! any comments on that?
> *


Just make a low profile scoop to cover the hole.

Or, fill the hole with a clear piece of plastic, and have a "window" in the hood to show off the engine, just like the new 2009 Corvette ZR1.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jan 7 2008, 12:57 PM~9629722
> *Just make a low profile scoop to cover the hole.
> 
> Or, fill the hole with a clear piece of plastic, and have a "window" in the hood to show off the engine, just like the new 2009 Corvette ZR1.
> *



i would have to dip the hood huh? i guess i could do that, i dont know what the eff ima do, im torn between two good lookinin styles ! :banghead:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jan 7 2008, 12:57 PM~9629722
> *Just make a low profile scoop to cover the hole.
> 
> Or, fill the hole with a clear piece of plastic, and have a "window" in the hood to show off the engine, just like the new 2009 Corvette ZR1.
> *



and the 2009 vettes have a clear window in the hood?


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ok, i think this is what i will enter!! it is a 62 Belair, but will be protouring!! meaning updated interior and drivetrain and suspension for more comfortable ride and more drivability!!!


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 7 2008, 09:02 AM~9629750
> *ok, i think this is what i will enter!! it is a 62 Belair, but will be protouring!! meaning updated interior and drivetrain and suspension for more comfortable ride and more drivability!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Good Choice Homie...That was my second choice for the build off. Can't wait to see some color on it.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 7 2008, 11:08 AM~9629494
> *and i took those pics on friday, and i did put in some work on fri. night and sat.
> 
> i dont know if ima go with the pro touring or pro street, but i got a mock up of the pro-touring side of things
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: i like!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

kind of the look i am goin for!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 7 2008, 02:57 PM~9631327
> *kind of the look i am goin for!!
> 
> 
> ...


nice.


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

Everyone seems to have a really good idea on what
they're going for..............they all look really good......


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

ME LIKES THE MOPAR....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

ME LIKES THE MOPAR....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

ME LIKES THE MOPAR....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

ME LIKES THE MOPAR....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

ME LIKES THE MOPAR....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

ME LIKES THE MOPAR....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

ME LIKES THE MOPAR....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

ME LIKES THE MOPAR....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

ME LIKES THE MOPAR....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

ME LIKES THE MOPAR....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

ME LIKES THE MOPAR....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

ME LIKES THE MOPAR....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

ME LIKES THE MOPAR....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

ME LIKES THE MOPAR....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

ME LIKES THE MOPAR....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

ME LIKES THE MOPAR....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

ME LIKES THE MOPAR....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

ME LIKES THE MOPAR....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

ME LIKES THE MOPAR....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

ME LIKES THE MOPAR....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

ME LIKES THE MOPAR....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

ME LIKES THE MOPAR....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

ME LIKES THE MOPAR....


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 7 2008, 05:32 PM~9631965
> *ME LIKES THE MOPAR....
> *


y is you doing that


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jan 7 2008, 08:27 PM~9633425
> *y is you doing that
> *


cuz he likes to be seen. and he whores like that then blames it on the server :uh:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 7 2008, 08:29 PM~9633437
> *cuz he likes to be seen. and he whores like that then blames it on the server :uh:
> *


oh de du deeeee ism he suffers from


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

rollinoldskoo Yesterday, 08:13 PM | | Post #197 


QUOTE(ElRafa @ Jan 6 2008, 03:41 PM) 
Damn guys are tearing through this build ......makes me not want to enter this one 



hopefully my A.D.D. don't kick in... 


LOL






> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 6 2008, 08:19 PM~9624517
> *Gracias homie.....
> 
> And welcome to the Familia.
> *


Thank you Big homie


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> ME LIKES THE MOPAR....





> ME LIKES THE MOPAR....





> ME LIKES THE MOPAR....





> ME LIKES THE MOPAR....





> ME LIKES THE MOPAR....





> ME LIKES THE MOPAR....





> ME LIKES THE MOPAR....





> ME LIKES THE MOPAR....





> ME LIKES THE MOPAR....





> ME LIKES THE MOPAR....





> ME LIKES THE MOPAR....





> ME LIKES THE MOPAR....





> ME LIKES THE MOPAR....





> ME LIKES THE MOPAR....





> ME LIKES THE MOPAR....





> ME LIKES THE MOPAR....





> ME LIKES THE MOPAR....





> ME LIKES THE MOPAR....





> ME LIKES THE MOPAR....





> ME LIKES THE MOPAR....





> ME LIKES THE MOPAR....





> ME LIKES THE MOPAR....





> ME LIKES THE MOPAR....


Hey do you like that Mopar????? 
:scrutinize: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

naw i dont think he does...but i do :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

theres goin to be some pretty slick builds comin outta this build off..
keep up the good work boyz


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Jan 7 2008, 11:02 PM~9636690
> *theres goin to be some pretty slick builds comin outta this build off..
> keep up the good work boyz
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 7 2008, 10:00 AM~9629736
> *and the 2009 vettes have a clear window in the hood?
> *


The 2009 ZR1 does.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

DAMN!!! THATS A PRETTY VETTE!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 8 2008, 10:10 AM~9638843
> *DAMN!!! THATS A PRETTY VETTE!!
> *


Yeah, 620hp too! Too bad it's gonna be about $100,000. Better start saving my pennies!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

HEY AM I TOO LATE TO JOIN THIS BUILD OFF ????????


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

nope!! you have till the 15th bro!!!


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

Some more progress today


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Jan 8 2008, 02:24 PM~9639846
> *Some more progress today
> 
> 
> ...


thats sick homie ,what you think it would do in a quarter mile :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Looks like some of you were ready to build in this build off ! And for those that are building this style of model for the frist time good luck ! Have fun ! And remember ! When you build other style of models it we help you perfect the style you enjoy most ! 


Keep building , sharing , and HAVING FUN ! 




OH by the way  i am in with a trio of 61-62 Falcons ! 

A coupe , a wagon , and a rancharo !


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

nice.... Pro-Street 53 ford.......




> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Jan 8 2008, 09:24 AM~9639846
> *Some more progress today
> 
> 
> ...


I'm makin Pro-Touring  


















wish me luck guys...... :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

whered you get the lincoln rims?? theyd go good on a 65 conti


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 9 2008, 01:03 AM~9644837
> *Looks  like  some of  you  were  ready  to  build  in this  build off  !  And  for  those  that are  building  this  style of  model  for the frist  time  good  luck !  Have  fun !  And  remember  !  When you  build  other  style    of  models    it  we  help    you  perfect  the  style  you  enjoy  most !
> Keep  building  ,  sharing  , and  HAVING  FUN !
> OH  by the  way  i  am in  with  a  trio  of  61-62  Falcons !
> ...







hno: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

will post pics of my ride later!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 8 2008, 11:41 PM~9645799
> *nice.... Pro-Street 53 ford.......
> I'm makin Pro-Touring
> 
> ...


Good luck homie looks clean so far


I am in on this one with this


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

as long as you dont build it as a donk lol


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 9 2008, 09:30 PM~9654150
> *as long as you dont build it as a donk lol
> *


Hey donks can be Pro Touring too LOL jk na it will be a lil low


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

lol then i dont see why not


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

lol then i dont see why not


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 9 2008, 09:26 PM~9654109
> *Good luck homie looks clean so far
> I am in on this one with this
> 
> ...




:0 :0 :0 :0 A prosteet SS :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 9 2008, 06:46 PM~9654322
> *Hey donks can be Pro Touring too LOL jk na it will be a lil low
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 7 2008, 07:02 AM~9629750
> *ok, i think this is what i will enter!! it is a 62 Belair, but will be protouring!! meaning updated interior and drivetrain and suspension for more comfortable ride and more drivability!!!
> *


decided to apply this to my build also....  


















first attempt at making a 4-link rear..... work in progress.....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

very nice Gil. :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

got a little bit more done....

4-links....










and the front mounting brackets...










time for the rear axle now....


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

one side done.....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

great work homie!!! :0


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

WOW that looks sick bro!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

ok rear done..... tomorrow i'll make the front end.....


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Nice! Good tips there!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

awsome job RO


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

hey i caught this a little late but IM GONNA JOIN! will post pics in a bit.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Ok Here is my Main entery and a side project ! 



















































Talk about keeping the hobby alive ! What better way to do that then build a ture model kit from the beginning of modeling fame ! 

And my side project !


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

Heres my entry










gonna get started right away since i already lost 10 days! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Heres where my Falcon is at after working on it today ! 

I had to m ake a 61 falcon hood fit the messed up cuts some one did to open up this promo ! Then i took it a little farther !
LOL!



















































Still don't know what i am doing yet on this one !


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

saweeeeett!! lookin good bro!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 10 2008, 08:03 PM~9662210
> *saweeeeett!! lookin good bro!!
> *


Thanks ! Well Its 10 pm here Family just went to be so it my time to GET BUILDING ! I be back laters !


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 10 2008, 10:06 PM~9663537
> *Thanks !  Well Its  10  pm here    Family  just  went  to  be  so  it  my  time  to    GET  BUILDING !    I  be  back  laters !
> *


 :0 


on this uildoff or another build


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i'll be back laters homies.... time to make my front suspension..... :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

ok here's where i'm at for tonight.....

reference materials always help....  











made some upper control arms....


















made a crossmember based on some of the reference pics from that ad and couple others.....


















:biggrin: :biggrin: 

still need to figure out how i'm gonna make the lower control arms and whether to try making coilovers, airbags or regular coils for both the front and rear....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice work bro!!! Stepping it up in 08! :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

told u all 08 was gonna be better


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 11 2008, 02:23 AM~9665790
> *told u all 08 was gonna be better
> *


me too, but once I get the model table/desk setup in the model room. Lol. I hate getting stuff out just to clean it up when I'm done.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 10 2008, 11:46 PM~9665859
> *me too,  but once I get the model table/desk setup in  the model room.    Lol.    I hate getting stuff out just to clean it up when I'm done.
> *


i do that everytime i build....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 11 2008, 02:50 AM~9665866
> *i do that everytime i build....
> *



yea, I don't like it one bit. 

Specially the days I'm to lazy to pick it up and go to bed. Wake up later and the ol lady clenaed it up for me. :angry: Shit just thrown into whatever box. 

I got 2-3 build areas going to be used. 

The garage in the summer for painting. 
the basement for indoor painting in the winter. 
and the build room for all year round building. :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

started makin the lower control arms..... but snapped what might be my last drill bit for now... i'll make the other side arm and call it a night...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

ok.... other one made.... not drilled and mounted yet tho...  night homies....


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Nice work boys

I would have liked to get into this buildoff but I know i would not finish in time

Ill be watching though :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

here's where I'm at. I haven't decided on a color combo yet but I'm pretty sure it'll be a two tone with possibly a silver divider stripe.

hard to see right now as its not done, but I'm working on tubing for front brake coolers, the pretruding excess sticking out of the grille will be trimmed later

































big phil


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

SAWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

alot of skill going into these builds up in here, ROLLIN that 4 link is sick bro, and MINI im liking that wagon side project you got going on homie, keep up the good work everybody much props :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Jan 11 2008, 08:46 AM~9666685
> *alot of skill going into these builds up in here, ROLLIN that 4 link is sick bro, and MINI im liking that wagon side project you got going on homie, keep up the good work everybody much props :biggrin:
> *



X2 homies :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 11 2008, 02:18 AM~9665916
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Lookin Good! :0


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

u guys have some bad ass rides..too bad i didnt have a car for this build...i would have love to join this..mini if u need extra rancho parts... hit me up..i have a kit with no body...


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

you can still join. you have till the 15th


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

All those look bad ass so far, can't wait to see all the set ups
when they're finished..........


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Jan 11 2008, 01:07 PM~9668180
> *u guys have some bad ass rides..too bad i didnt have a car for this build...i would have love to join this..mini if u need extra rancho parts... hit me up..i have a kit with no body...
> *



Thanks Import but i'm good bro ! I am updating my 62 with 66/67 fairlane goodies ! The powerplant and some other items are still unkown at this time ! :uh:


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

first update for my ride! spent all last night painting and building the engine and i finally got it done. check it out!










tell me what you think, this is my first buildoff!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

motor looks killer homie.... don't forget the plug wires


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 11 2008, 08:36 PM~9672299
> *motor looks killer homie.... don't forget the plug wires
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

yep havn't forgotten those. just working on' em now.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

be back laters homies..... gotta go hit up the hobby shop and get me get me more drill bits and shit....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Well first off let me say ! <span style='color:red'>_*HERE'S SOME MORE UPDATES ! *_




























































As you can see i got it all opened up ! 

That's 1 of my modeling wants for 08 ! All my builds opened up ! :biggrin: 


I also started to update the interior I am make all the 66 fairlane/cyclone interior fit to get raid of all the molded in interior tub that the promo came with , plus it adds a bit of custom flavor to it ! 

I still got a ton work to put in this and i am trying to track down some other late model items item's to add to this ! 

After seeing some sneak peek pics of the 62 Modeltech is working on i need some trick shit up my sleeve's !


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thats lookin AWSOME mini. keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

You makin me like dem falcons. thats gonna be sweet. :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jan 12 2008, 12:48 AM~9673618
> *You makin me like dem falcons. thats gonna be sweet. :thumbsup:
> *



LOL! Wait till you see the Chevette ! :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 12 2008, 01:50 AM~9673627
> *LOL!  Wait  till  you  see the  Chevette  !  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 i wanna see that :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

ok got me more drill bits this afternoon and a few other items..... here's where i'm at...










































comments/tips welcome.....


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

BAGS! Great Choice! I was hopeing thats what you were gonna do! Looks great dude! Keep it up!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

here's what i'm goin for.....


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

LOOKIN GOOD EVERYONE!!!


LIKE THE CUSTOM WORK ROLLIN!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

rollin that is trick bro!! i am lovin the bags!! thanks for the props mini!! :biggrin: but, dang yours and rollins are lookin good!! damn, going to have to get the knife out!!!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 12 2008, 08:35 AM~9674903
> *rollin that is trick bro!! i am lovin the bags!! thanks for the props mini!!  :biggrin: but, dang yours and rollins are lookin good!! damn, going to have to get the knife out!!!!
> *


Looking great guys....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 11 2008, 08:06 PM~9673359
> *After  seeing  some  sneak  peek  pics  of  the 62  Modeltech  is  working  on i  need  some  trick  shit  up  my  sleeve's !
> *


ride is lookin great homie..... why isn't modeltech sharing the pics? maybe somebody could learn somethin from progress pics? :dunno: just my 2 cents....


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 12 2008, 07:06 PM~9677912
> *ride is lookin great homie..... why isn't modeltech sharing the pics? maybe somebody could learn somethin from progress pics?  :dunno: just my 2 cents....
> *


x2


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

Rollin, what are those u used 4 airbags & do they come variuos sizes?


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

looking good every one ,rolin im loveing the set up you got going ,and minni thatfalcon is lookin killer ,as far as my self im in a bind and cant go home so im in a jamb on my buld but hopefully ill be back soon so i can finnish the buick have fun every one and good luck if i dont get to finnish. keep on building homies


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 12 2008, 08:06 PM~9677912
> *ride is lookin great homie..... why isn't modeltech sharing the pics? maybe somebody could learn somethin from progress pics?  :dunno: just my 2 cents....
> *



no real reason homie!! just wasnt at a point to show pics yet!! :biggrin: here is a few shots!!


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

Here are some updates on mine, did some cutting on 
the front end going for an 1983 look.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jan 13 2008, 05:16 AM~9681157
> *Rollin, what are those u used 4 airbags & do they come variuos sizes?
> *


i used some small rubber o-rings.... they come in all kinds of sizes... i got mine from the hobby shop here... the sleeve its sittin in i got from homie DoUgH.... he sent them for use as a coilover cup for rear cylinders but they worked out perfect for this....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jan 13 2008, 05:16 AM~9681157
> *Rollin, what are those u used 4 airbags & do they come variuos sizes?
> *


i used some small rubber o-rings.... they come in all kinds of sizes... i got mine from the hobby shop here... the sleeve its sittin in i got from homie DoUgH.... he sent them for use as a coilover cup for rear cylinders but they worked out perfect for this....


lookin good modeltech


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 12 2008, 03:02 AM~9674238
> *ok got me more drill bits this afternoon and a few other items..... here's where i'm at...
> 
> 
> ...



WOW!! I LIKE THE DETAIL BRO!! KEEP IT UP AS I WILL BE LOOKING FOR MORE ON THIS TOPIC


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

got the body mostly done....


















but i cut up the inner fenderwells cuz i didn't like the way they looked...


























gonna cover the inner wells with chrome tape to look like stainless


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 12 2008, 05:02 AM~9674238
> *ok got me more drill bits this afternoon and a few other items..... here's where i'm at...
> 
> 
> ...




heres my comment homie..................... :0 

them are some nice air bags homie!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

well ima add this in on the build off as well!




















i put in some work over the weekend, and will have pics up soon!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

HMMMMM  I have had the longest few months of my life lol, hopefully I wont be as busy in the next upcoming weeks to finish this buildoff lol! But for the fun of it, I will go ahead and enter this one, it gives me a reason to use my model master aluminum wheels. 

Takinng a couple of pics to post up of the kit now---it will be a 70 impala as I have a few extra ones


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 14 2008, 12:38 AM~9688866
> *got the body mostly done....
> 
> 
> ...


Damn you actually painted the hood at the same time....

J/K...Nice color...it'll look good with them rimz... :0


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 14 2008, 08:45 AM~9689987
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good bro, I didnt forget about you---I had a death in the family, its been a rough week, gimme a hot sec and ILl get you you that chassis.


























and just for fun since the kit is sitting on it, heres my new baby


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 14 2008, 01:39 PM~9691715
> *Looking good bro, I didnt forget about you---I had a death in the family, its been a rough week, gimme a hot sec and ILl get you you that chassis.
> 
> 
> ...


SWEET RIDE BRO!! BMW :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

best hit the paint shop for your front cover bro!!!!


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 14 2008, 12:54 PM~9691861
> *best hit the paint shop for your front cover bro!!!!
> *





too late, look at the first pic with the kit on the hood----i sold that bumper, bought a new one with cf splitters  havent got new pics yet, also bought new sides, cf console and dash, suede roof, supercharged it, and added headers, the mod list is very long


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Ok so I can't seam to make up my mind. But after seeing whats been layed out I'm going with a '62 Bel Air and if i have enough time I'll do one of the others also. 

I added the scoop off the '80's Hot Rod Lincoln kit.









I got alittle done tonight on the interior.









I'm thinking of going with this power plant. White metal TPI small block.  









So since this is the last day this well be my build and maybe one of the others. :biggrin:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Lookin' real nice homies! :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jan 15 2008, 04:01 AM~9698727
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE we did you get that bad boy?


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jan 15 2008, 10:11 AM~9699395
> *NICE where did you get that bad boy?
> *


If I remember right it was made by Model Car Garage back in the day.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

lookin good guys----for those who dont work and no school, who have a lot of time to work on these----I envy you! I had yesterday and today off and have spent about 10 hours on the car so far, its great to be able to work on them with no interruptions! progress pics later


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD HOMIEZ!


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

today is the last day to get in so I want to get in with this. 
had this forever so might as well build it. just going to do straight out of the box stock.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 15 2008, 10:56 AM~9700531
> *lookin good guys----for those who dont work and no school, who have a lot of time to work on these----I envy you! I had yesterday and today off and have spent about 10 hours on the car so far, its great to be able to work on them with no interruptions!  progress pics later
> *



X-2 on that homie, school is a bitch...


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Jan 15 2008, 12:39 PM~9700820
> *today is the last day to get in so I want to get in with this.
> had this forever so might as well build it. just going to do straight out of the box stock.
> 
> ...


 :0 I have been on the hunt for that kit!!!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Got alittle done this afternoon. I'm not sure on what wheels I'm using yet.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Ok got some bodywork done 

shaved the lettering, emblems, and handles still got a few touch ups here and there to take care of :biggrin: 

















added a cowl
























:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn homie..... uffin: uffin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 15 2008, 09:54 PM~9706138
> *damn homie.....  uffin:  uffin:
> *


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

I made a good deal of progress thus far before having to fly to georgia tomorrow morning until saturday night. Once home I will continue working.

So far I shaved the entire body of all lines, molding, even the bottom indentions, cut and molded the hood and trunk, molded the back window piece into place, cut the opening in the roof, opened doors and jammed both the doors and door sills, fabricated the console (rough and still needs a lot of work) I also drew out the blueprints just how i did on the truck for the chassis being made, along with the console/dash unit being made----IF ANYONE REMEMBERS LYMETYME, yes i know still not finished....dash/console will resemble that. Anywho, sorry for the bad pics, but here is progress.









































































































and for shannon, heres that new bmper and sides i mentioned 









Thanks


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

BOTH LOOK LIKE SHIT ! YOU SHOULD STICK TO BUYING AND SALEING CARS ! I DONT SEE MODELING AS THE AREA YOU NEED TO BE IN !


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

rides are lookin all good homies ,cant wait to see more rides with the paint on them :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

is that a full custom lowrider or a pro touring??? i'm confused...


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 15 2008, 10:45 PM~9706696
> *BOTH    LOOK  LIKE  SHIT  !    YOU    SHOULD  STICK  TO  BUYING  AND  SALEING  CARS  !  I  DONT  SEE  MODELING  AS  THE  AREA    YOU  NEED  TO  BE  IN  !
> 
> 
> ...



Go to your room mini! :twak: :loco:  


its been a while since i heard one of those smart ass comments


----------



## menotyou (May 17, 2007)

What kinda wheels are these???


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 15 2008, 11:04 PM~9706865
> *is that a full custom lowrider or a pro touring??? i'm confused...
> *



It sits low yes-----but the supercharged blown engine, 3 piece wheels, tubular frame with shorty rearend, fuel cell in teh trunk, etc make this pro touring----however, it is a custom pro touring, who said anything about it having to be boring or typically hinged? doors, hood trunk all custom, custom console and it will sit low-----but again, still pro touring....sorry i didnt wanna just paste it together outta the box, no fun :biggrin: 

and mini, thanks for the smiley blowin its head off, just had a family friend commit suicide---bad timing homie lol...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 15 2008, 08:11 PM~9706926
> *It sits low yes-----but the supercharged blown engine, 3 piece wheels, tubular frame with shorty rearend, fuel cell in teh trunk, etc make this pro touring----however, it is a custom pro touring, who said anything about it having to be boring or typically hinged?  doors, hood trunk all custom, custom console and it will sit low-----but again, still pro touring....sorry i didnt wanna just paste it together outta the box, no fun :biggrin:
> 
> and mini, thanks for the smiley blowin its head off, just had a family friend commit suicide---bad timing homie lol...
> *


we'll see if it gets any farther than your other full frame builds....  :uh:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 15 2008, 11:14 PM~9706947
> *we'll see if it gets any farther than your other full frame builds....    :uh:
> *



you mean the only other one I ever attempted? :uh: I guess we will


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 15 2008, 11:14 PM~9706947
> *we'll see if it gets any farther than your other full frame builds....    :uh:
> *


see the bmw at the bottom of my pics? I think thats good enough reason the others werent finished, I had to focus on my REAL car instead of the toys for a hot minute, supercharging a bmw, pulley kit, lightweight flywheel and clutch, short thro, carbon fiber roof hood and trunk, new front/sides/rear/19"bbs LM wheels ($5800), tires, $3000 install in the trunk, exhaust, headers, software for tuning it all, carbon fiber console/trim/new lights, angel eyes-------allllllll tend to require a lil overtime to be able to afford consider the SC alone is 10K  priorities dawg


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 15 2008, 08:20 PM~9707003
> *see the bmw at the bottom of my pics?  I think thats good enough reason the others werent finished, I had to focus on my REAL car instead of the toys for a hot minute, supercharging a bmw, pulley kit, lightweight flywheel and clutch, short thro, carbon fiber roof hood and trunk, new front/sides/rear/19"bbs LM wheels ($5800), tires, $3000 install in the trunk, exhaust, headers, software for tuning it all, carbon fiber console/trim/new lights, angel eyes-------allllllll tend to require a lil overtime to be able to afford consider the SC alone is 10K   priorities dawg
> *



i thought u bought it like that.... :scrutinize: remember u were braggin about it being in magazines before and stuff... then we started teasing your girly undies..... :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 15 2008, 11:27 PM~9707057
> *i thought u bought it like that.... :scrutinize: remember u were braggin about it being in magazines before and stuff... then we started teasing your girly undies.....  :biggrin:
> *



wrong again bud-----i bought it decked out yes........the wheels that came on it were cSL 19" wheels, i bought BBS, i bought everything else mentioned in the before response lol......carbon fiber, front, sides, new install, software, headers, diff exhaust......trust me, I dont bullshit......


----------



## NesSmith (Jan 16, 2008)

:tears:  JUST FOUND OUT ABOUT THE SITE LAST WEEK, OR I WOULD HAVE BEEN ALL OVER THIS, MAYBE NEXT TIME


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NesSmith_@Jan 15 2008, 08:34 PM~9707100
> *:tears:    JUST FOUND OUT ABOUT THE SITE LAST WEEK, OR I WOULD HAVE BEEN ALL OVER THIS, MAYBE NEXT TIME
> *



today is the last day to enter right????


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 15 2008, 08:30 PM~9707085
> *wrong again bud-----i bought it decked out yes........the wheels that came on it were cSL 19" wheels, i bought BBS, i bought everything else mentioned in the before response lol......carbon fiber, front, sides, new install, software, headers, diff exhaust......trust me, I dont bullshit......
> *


----------



## NesSmith (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 15 2008, 10:36 PM~9707114
> *today is the last day to enter right????
> *


I DONT HAVE TIME TO GET A KIT AND I DONT HAVE ANYTHING ON STANDBY.


----------



## NesSmith (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 15 2008, 10:36 PM~9707114
> *today is the last day to enter right????
> *


I DONT HAVE TIME TO GET A KIT AND I DONT HAVE ANYTHING ON STANDBY.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 16 2008, 12:11 AM~9706926
> *It sits low yes-----but the supercharged blown engine, 3 piece wheels, tubular frame with shorty rearend, fuel cell in teh trunk, etc make this pro touring----however, it is a custom pro touring, who said anything about it having to be boring or typically hinged?  doors, hood trunk all custom, custom console and it will sit low-----but again, still pro touring....sorry i didnt wanna just paste it together outta the box, no fun :biggrin:
> 
> and mini, thanks for the smiley blowin its head off, just had a family friend commit suicide---bad timing homie lol...
> *



Mitch I don't know shit about your family and i didn't post the head shot smiley cause of your loss ! Its just been a while since you Hung out and built something so i post a smart ass comment to welcome you back ! 

As for your BMW ! It is lookin pretty good but no way in hell i would drop 6000.00 on those BBS ! Here at Baron BMW you can get them wheels for 1000.00 bucks ! The fronts are 8.5 and the rears are 10.5 ! Tires arent that much either ! Even the z rated 1's which any street car isn't going to be fling 200 mph At least not in the US and not a BMW :cheesy: 

Sometimes you can add to a story Mitch but over adding to it kills it ! Next time just share pics ! No need for a detail list that really means nothing to most any one else unless your at the RICH BOY CLUB and you have to brag about you bank account !LOOK WHAT I BOUGHT ! Cause Like Rollin stated last month you said you just pick this up ! And now you add on list keeps stating that you built it up ! 

I took out my adding machine and added some stuff up ! 

BMW -----16,000
addon list 20,000
trips all over the US 10,000
Going to school to be something !50,000
Having a big ass FLO, Home 2.6 millon 

Add all that up i comes out to be _*Stop with the stories fool and just get back to building some kits !*_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

well i did put in some work....... not to much show as it is go i guess! 











sorry for the shitty pic



















ive been streesin about what color to spray it! 
any ideahs?


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

wordddd mini------ima smack a ho

AND BTW----the wheels you see there arent BBS, those are OEM BMW csl, and they are $3800 retail at bmw.....my 19x9.5 BBS LM 3 piece forged wheels were $5800, and you cant get them for 1000 i dont care if you steal them, the wheels cant be found for less than 5500 new..and thats WITHOUT TIRES....tires are goodyear eagle f1 91y 245/30/zr19.....$340 each.....google all that shit lol, again no reason to bullshit. Im not RICH HOMIE

PEOPLE WHO DRIVE FERRARIS AND LAMBOS ARE RICH LOL-----im ***** richhhh, spend all my money on my car and eat off the value menu lol. And I dont pay for my trips lol, its for work---you know, my manwhoring job where I travel to sleep with fat women, they need love too!!!! they just have to pay hahahaha

Me 1 you 0 

Jk man, was givin ya a hard time about the kurt kobain smiley, no sweat off my balls-----good to be back and get those smart ass comments

(whore )


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 16 2008, 07:15 AM~9708032
> *Mitch    I  don't know  shit    about  your  family    and  i  didn't    post the  head  shot  smiley  cause  of your  loss  !  Its  just  been  a  while  since  you    Hung  out  and  built  something  so  i  post  a smart  ass  comment  to  welcome  you  back  !
> 
> As for  your  BMW  !    It  is  lookin  pretty  good    but  no  way in  hell  i  would  drop  6000.00  on those  BBS  !  Here  at  Baron  BMW    you    can  get  them  wheels  for  1000.00 bucks  !  The  fronts  are  8.5  and  the  rears  are  10.5  !  Tires  arent  that    much  either  !  Even the  z  rated  1's  which  any  street  car  isn't  going  to  be  fling  200 mph  At  least  not  in the  US  and  not  a  BMW  :cheesy:
> ...


All I know is that everyone is doing a great job......Including Mini's $hit talking.... :biggrin: and if any of you care, My 2007 Chevy Colorado was $18,500 out the door....Straight Up...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Hey Mini, I miss seeing your crazy mind on these rides.......GET BACK TO WORK.....we need to see some more motivation......

Great job so far everyone.


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Jan 15 2008, 01:39 PM~9700820
> *today is the last day to get in so I want to get in with this.
> had this forever so might as well build it. just going to do straight out of the box stock.
> 
> ...


hey guys
I am backing out of the buildoff .
as there is a trade in the works with project59 for this kit.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

had a sec to smoother over some before leaving----still need a ton of work on the console/dash has to be built and added on/interior bucket filed down more for fitting.


----------



## layin_in_so_cal (Jan 12, 2007)

heys guys i wanna get in this but im a day late i was gonna post it all yesterday but i got overwhelmed with my baby bein born.... i wanna know if i can use my chevelle that was supossed to be in another build off that i never really finished...... the only thing done on this car is the under cariage and the interior... i had painted the car but the paint got fucked and now its just flat white primereed heres a picture of whats done so far pleez let me know if i can join.......


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

progress pics on the dash.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

progress pics on the dash.


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Looks good mitch! With that console how do you make the hump for the drive shaft?


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Jan 16 2008, 01:59 PM~9710924
> *Looks good mitch! With that console how do you make the hump for the drive shaft?
> *



the 2 pieces of the console on either side are thin styrene and extend farther down than the thicker center pieces, creating a tunnle of sorts...I then file the center section as hight as it can go to create room...

especially because I have to scratch build the floor pan on top of the tube chassis and create the hump in that as well, it all fits well  I will be adding a patterned floor board and matching flat plain door panels to keep it sorts pro touring on the interior, there will only be 1 seat, right hand drive....with NOS bottles on the passenger side. 

I will take pics of the under side once I return home on sunday to show you,and also have the chassis cut and pieced together


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Sweet looks good bro!


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks SOLOW----I havent decided if I want the doors to slide straight out and stay there ona cylinder type deal-----or if I want them to pop out and hinge 90 degrees backwards lamborghini..


----------



## layin_in_so_cal (Jan 12, 2007)

so can i enter or?????????


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Jan 16 2008, 02:47 PM~9711333
> *so can i enter or?????????
> *



youre a day late bro but ask mini and see what he says


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Jan 16 2008, 11:47 AM~9711333
> *so can i enter or?????????
> *


just build it..... why u gotta enter it???


----------



## menotyou (May 17, 2007)

OK mitch now that everyones pantys are ironed out... :biggrin: 
You mind filling me in on what kinda rims your using on that 70 imp...........
PLZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by menotyou_@Jan 16 2008, 06:30 PM~9713212
> *OK mitch now that everyones pantys are ironed out... :biggrin:
> You mind filling me in on what kinda rims your using on that 70 imp...........
> PLZZZZZZZZZZZZ
> *



hahaha :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: They are Mr.Model wheels/ 22" i believe in scale, 3 piece aluminum and come with calipers cross drilled rotors hubs and tires...i got them from 1ofakind but google mr.model wheels to find all models. about $30.00


----------



## menotyou (May 17, 2007)

Thanx bro


----------



## layin_in_so_cal (Jan 12, 2007)

YEAH IM GOING TO FINISH IT AND POST PICS AS I GO


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 16 2008, 02:09 PM~9711013
> *Thanks SOLOW----I havent decided if I want the doors to slide straight out and stay there ona  cylinder type deal-----or if I want them to pop out and hinge 90 degrees backwards lamborghini..
> *



im not understanding this......


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

well in trying to thin the wheels down to clear the fenders they became too thin so I had to go with a new set. I modified the kit rotors to look more realistic and started on the engine. I'm gonna be shaving the side molding this weekend to prep the body for paint.

























phil


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

lookin good bro!! the last pic looks mean!!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

Started on da Tauras 2day. Cut da door panals off the interior tube, the molded in firewall & radiator support. Trimmed da T-bird chassis to fit da Tauras. Might cut sunroof, but it will have a cage in it so it'll b more looks. What yall think?


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Very Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## yo_dadda033 (Jan 18, 2008)

keep it up


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

Got the roll cage 2gether & it fitted right in with no modifications. iI may add another bar since its a coupe cage & the Tauras is a sedan. Also blew da brains & put da Magnum sunroof glass in.


















Also made a cowl induction hood out of da stock hood. Its alittle too tall and needs 2 be flattened at da top a little.


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

that SHO is goin to be nuts man !


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

I'm digging the Taurus bigtime!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Got the interior for mine just about done and the engine also. Here's whats done so far.  


















































Sorry the lighting sucks in the pics, got a new camera and the flash works when it wants to.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 21 2008, 05:22 PM~9749130
> *I'm digging the Taurus bigtime!
> *



X2!!!






And BiggC that interior looks great! :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

keep up the craxy work guys..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 22 2008, 12:46 AM~9752778
> *keep up the crazy work guys.....  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 21 2008, 11:46 PM~9752778
> *keep up the craxy work guys.....  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X3, looking great so far................


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

hey gys sorry i havn't been on in a while, i'm sorry for the bad news but i gotta back out of this build, i got midterm exams goin on and i'm just starting term 2 of school so i've been super busy. i only have about an hour a week to build so mabye i can enter another build in a while once i get things back in order. 
good luck to the rest of you, your builds look great.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Here's a little update i have on my falcon project ! 

Did all the jam work on the doors , started to jam out the trunk , And i made a custom hood , also playing around with a few motor ideas ! 



































































Now my motor ideas ! 

2007 BOSS COBRA 


























Or a 67 high out put 302



















Still got a long ways to go on this ! And i still have no idea on what color or COLOR'S i will paint this !


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

damn mini that is bad ass!!!!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

lookin tight MINI gotta go wit the boss engine bro :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

yep got to keep in fuel injected!!! bad assssssssssssssss bro!!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 22 2008, 05:04 PM~9756906
> *yep got to keep in fuel injected!!! bad assssssssssssssss bro!!!
> *


X2


----------



## ronsportin (Jan 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 22 2008, 02:46 PM~9756779
> *Here's  a  little  update  i  have  on my  falcon  project  !
> 
> Did    all  the  jam work  on the  doors  ,  started  to  jam  out the  trunk ,    And  i    made  a  custom  hood  ,  also  playing  around  with a  few  motor  ideas !
> ...


That Falcon looks outstanding man. Great work.


----------



## ronsportin (Jan 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 22 2008, 02:46 PM~9756779
> *Here's  a  little  update  i  have  on my  falcon  project  !
> 
> Did    all  the  jam work  on the  doors  ,  started  to  jam  out the  trunk ,    And  i    made  a  custom  hood  ,  also  playing  around  with a  few  motor  ideas !
> ...


That Falcon looks outstanding man. Great work.


----------



## ronsportin (Jan 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 22 2008, 02:46 PM~9756779
> *Here's  a  little  update  i  have  on my  falcon  project  !
> 
> Did    all  the  jam work  on the  doors  ,  started  to  jam  out the  trunk ,    And  i    made  a  custom  hood  ,  also  playing  around  with a  few  motor  ideas !
> ...


That Falcon looks outstanding man. Great work.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

good job! keep up the good i like 302 boss my 2cents.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

a little progress for me!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 22 2008, 08:38 PM~9758975
> *a little progress for me!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: 

You better be getting to it ! 
:uh:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Jan 22 2008, 01:59 PM~9756869
> *lookin tight MINI gotta go wit the boss engine bro :biggrin:
> *


X2 go with the boss with split intake :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

Go wit da The BOSS! Mini


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

sick mini----lookin good bro




btw, wtf ever happened to that whole "dont quote 27 pictures in your quote" rule? sheesh lol


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 22 2008, 07:47 PM~9759049
> *X2 go with the boss with split intake :biggrin:
> *



X3 Bro :biggrin: :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ronsportin_@Jan 22 2008, 01:38 PM~9757624
> *That Falcon looks outstanding man. Great work.
> *


X-2

guess you really loved it tho huh??? but yea mini.... go with th modern muscle


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

OK HOMIES, here is where i am at!! i will bring you up to the present on my 62 protourer!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Lookin good so far Modeltech. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

thats sick......


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

lookin good errone


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Damn that Mofo iz WET!!!!!!! GOOD JOB BRO!!!!!!  :biggrin: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn man, your '62 is gonna blow mine outta the water.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Man I know what color i am painting my falcon now THANKS MODELTECH !


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

*HOLY FUKKIN SHIT!!!!!!!!!!*

:0 :0 :0 

that 62 is lookin sick homie!!!!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 23 2008, 10:47 PM~9768521
> *HOLY FUKKIN SHIT!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :0  :0  :0
> ...


YES IT IS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

DAMN shannon!!!! that duece is badass! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 23 2008, 09:47 PM~9768521
> *HOLY FUKKIN SHIT!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :0  :0  :0
> ...



x2- what color is that/brand? that is looking TITS!!!!


----------



## the dog (Jan 22, 2008)

I just found this board. Is it too late to jump in on this?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

just build what u got..... don't need to be in this.... start a new topic for your builds and keep us updated.... u can jump in the next contest starting march


----------



## sloshedmr_bones (Dec 2, 2007)

modeltech holy shit man amazing work. I like the 2 tone paint job thats clean. Cant wait to see it done.


----------



## sloshedmr_bones (Dec 2, 2007)

modeltech holy shit man amazing work. I like the 2 tone paint job thats clean. Cant wait to see it done.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Damn your rides look good but when you clear them.......

DAMN THEY LOOK GREAT!!!!!!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks homies i appreciate all the comments!! it keeps me motivated!! if you havent figured it out yet i have combined almost a whole 2006 Z06 corvette kit with the 62 belair kit!! alot of work left yet!! so here is a few more quick updates!!!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Damn thats sweet!! I really need to lay down the pipe to my build if I plan on even contending!!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

gettin closer homies!!!


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

'62 is looking really nice modeltech, 
paint job looks amazing like always homie.........


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by aztek_warrior_@Jan 24 2008, 03:27 PM~9773791
> *'62 is looking really nice modeltech,
> paint job looks amazing like always homie.........
> *


love that paint!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

I like where u're headed. Can't wait 2 c da guts when completed. AWESOME!!! :yes:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

hey guys i havent much time to work on this but heres were im at ,im not going to go all crazy with this build cause of sercomstances that are personal and have me away from home for more time than i expected 


























































enjoy and comments please


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Modeltech that is clean bro Dade I like the paint scheme lookin good homie


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 24 2008, 09:01 PM~9776144
> *Modeltech that is clean bro Dade I like the paint scheme lookin good homie
> *


thanks homie


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

nice lookin dade what rims r those u got on there is that goin to be like the one from the donk magazine


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 24 2008, 06:10 AM~9771483
> *thanks homies i appreciate all the comments!! it keeps me motivated!! if you havent figured it out yet i have combined almost a whole 2006 Z06 corvette kit with the 62 belair kit!! alot of work left yet!!  so here is a few more quick updates!!!
> *


put the taillights too!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 24 2008, 10:43 PM~9777258
> *nice lookin dade what rims r those u got on there is that goin to be like the one from the donk magazine
> *


naw they are the aoshima rims i had them for a while thanks homie


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jan 24 2008, 12:53 PM~9774433
> *hey guys i havent much time to work on this but heres were im at ,im not going to go all crazy with this build cause of sercomstances that are personal and have me away from home for more time than i expected
> 
> 
> ...


that hood came out fukkin bad ass homie


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

lol thanks homie


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 24 2008, 08:46 PM~9777287
> *put the taillights too!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


That would be something different LOL 

Ok here is my stance I am going for what do you guys think


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

yo let me get me a camera off someone and ill post a chevelle wagon thatll makeu drool,cream ur pants,and probably cry :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



then ill take u guys down with my 1957 chevy pickup: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :gun


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 24 2008, 11:07 PM~9778827
> *yo let me get me a camera off someone and ill post a chevelle wagon thatll makeu drool,cream ur pants,and probably cry :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> then ill take u guys down with my 1957 chevy pickup:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :gun
> *


 :0 DON'T LET YOUR ALLIGATOR MOUTH OVERRIDE YOU HUMMINGBIRD ASSHOLE.

:roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 24 2008, 11:14 PM~9778904
> *:0  DON'T LET YOUR ALLIGATOR MOUTH OVERRIDE YOU HUMMINGBIRD ASSHOLE.
> 
> :roflmao:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 25 2008, 01:07 AM~9778827
> *yo let me get me a camera off someone and ill post a chevelle wagon thatll makeu drool,cream ur pants,and probably cry :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> then ill take u guys down with my 1957 chevy pickup:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :gun
> *


I'm sorry but I gotta laugh laugh my ass off at this comment !!!!
all I can say is you got big ones pal !!!
cause you talkin loud but you aint sayin nothin . you like a dull knife it just aint cuttin !!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 24 2008, 08:07 PM~9778827
> *yo let me get me a camera off someone and ill post a chevelle wagon thatll makeu drool,cream ur pants,and probably cry :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> then ill take u guys down with my 1957 chevy pickup:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :gun
> *


is this the one? :uh: 



> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy+Jan 25 2008, 01:07 AM~9778827-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 25 2008, 01:07 AM~9778827
> *yo let me get me a camera off someone and ill post a chevelle wagon thatll makeu drool,cream ur pants,and probably cry :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> then ill take u guys down with my 1957 chevy pickup:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :gun
> *


pics or it didnt ,,oops wont happen ,dammit i didit agin ,you need a camra ,action speaks louder than words ,and also i kno its not althat cause dont realize there s folks that are better than you ,me ,biggs ,mini, ect,unless you realize there are folks better than you you will never win


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

just a little progress under the hood!!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 25 2008, 05:12 AM~9779833
> *is this the one?  :uh:
> *


 :0 i like that 69 super bee :cheesy: 

the chevelle wagon is pretty badass too :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

no its not the orange 1 :biggrin: and i know that there are people better than me and im still not stressin cuz im original


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

dont trip im also workin on a 1966 gto, a 1970 cuda and a1969 charger daytona :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 25 2008, 07:09 PM~9784054
> *dont trip im also workin on a 1966 gto,a 1970 cuda and a1969 charger daytona  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


i need pics


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

they are all pro touring but im not exactly finished with them yetbut ill bee shure to post them when they r :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*I KNOW BACK ON PAGE 3 OR 4 I SAID I'D POST PICS...BUT I FORGOT :uh: SO HERES WHAT I'M BUILDING FOR THIS BUILD OFF!*


*1971 PLYMOUTH DUSTER*









*AND HERES WHAT GOING TO POWER IT*

























:0 :cheesy:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

that duster is lookin hella good bro :cheesy:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Jan 25 2008, 09:07 PM~9786122
> *that duster is lookin hella good bro :cheesy:
> *



 THANKZ HOMIE!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

lookin good Mark


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

went to pay homie TIME MACHINE a visit earlier tonight.... took some pics of his project while i was there....


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 25 2008, 11:57 PM~9786029
> *I KNOW BACK ON PAGE 3 OR 4  I SAID I'D POST PICS...BUT I FORGOT :uh: SO HERES WHAT I'M BUILDING FOR THIS BUILD OFF!
> 1971 PLYMOUTH DUSTER
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: lookin good. cant wait to see this one finished


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

All the rides are coming along really good,
i better get to building mine, Im falling really far behind with this one.......


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

lowridermodels and timemachine, tight builds homies!!! lookin real good!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 26 2008, 06:37 AM~9788173
> *LOWRIDERMODELS and timemachine, tight builds homies!!! lookin real good!!
> *



THANX BIG HOMIE...YOURS IS LOOKING CLEAN AS WELL!


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

Here are some updates on mine almost done with 
the engine, also got the body all primered......


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 26 2008, 02:04 AM~9787820
> *went to pay homie TIME MACHINE a visit earlier tonight.... took some pics of his project while i was there....
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for push brother, need to get my shit in gear again. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 26 2008, 04:04 AM~9787820
> *went to pay homie TIME MACHINE a visit earlier tonight.... took some pics of his project while i was there....
> 
> 
> ...



Damn, time machines young! The car's lookin good tho! :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

yo i idnt meen to piss any1 off with my remarks im just 1 of those people that is very confedent in my work :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

just don't let your confidence bcome an ego.....


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

deal my bad bros we cool


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

ok almost done wit the 06 camaro gave a 454 big block blown












pics on the 1970 monte will be up soon


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

still screwin around with the interior tryin to get it the way i want it!! this is where i am at right now!! alot of sandin and shavin to get things flush!!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

yo i just remembered that my chevelle wagon,57 pick up,and 67 gto was started and became 90%completed in december :tears: so im not entering them. But my charger and cuda are still in and are being built :thumbsup: to replace the three im building a 1968 corvette with a high performance 427 and some giggle juce behind the seats :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

You guys are killing it homies looking good


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

damn im too late huh 

could u guys let me join even though im late hno: hno: hno:


----------



## the dog (Jan 22, 2008)

that's what I wanted to do, but they told me to wait for the next contest


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

i think a change of plan!! with a 2006 Zo6 427 bigblock and about a 200 horsepower shot of nitrious i may need some better seats to keep them planted in the car!!! lol!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

undead white boy Posted Today, 02:25 PM 
damn im too late huh 

could u guys let me join even though im late  


Posted Today, 02:30 PM 
 that's what I wanted to do, but they told me to wait for the next contest 


*Just build what you have no need to be in a build off homies no need for excuses *


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

cool but hopefully theyll let me in due to the shit talkin i did

maybe theyll want me to walk da walk


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

shit talking aint gonna get you in it will get you banned so stop bein an arrogant ass and start bein respectful and maybe just maybe you will be allowed to join.........we are all here with a comman hobby and its not sayin we better then you its BUILDIN and CUSTOMIZIN models :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scrapping_mazda_mini_@Jan 28 2008, 04:59 PM~9804527
> *shit talking aint gonna get you in  it will get you banned so stop bein an arrogant ass and start bein respectful and maybe just maybe you will be allowed to join.........we are all here with a comman hobby and its not sayin we better then you its BUILDIN and CUSTOMIZIN models :biggrin:
> *


:0 is that shit talkin :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

nope just settin it straight ive read what he has wrote :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scrapping_mazda_mini_@Jan 28 2008, 05:06 PM~9804569
> *nope just settin it straight  ive read what he has wrote    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: i was givin ya a hard time


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

its all good :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

Nice work guys :thumbsup: keep it up uffin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

yo i quit i quit no =t tryin to start any thing can i join bro or not


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 28 2008, 08:54 PM~9806547
> *yo i quit i quit no =t tryin to start any thing can i join bro or not
> *


ahhhh your WAY past the entry deadline


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

cuz i barly got in here last week


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 28 2008, 07:36 PM~9806931
> *cuz i barly got in here last week
> *


 entry deadline was like the 15th


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

*Just build what you have no need to be in a build off homies no need for excuses *
[/quote]</span>
:biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

here is after a good wetsanding, foil, and recleared it!!


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

Just some updates on my ride, got first coat of paint
on everthing and got the rest of the engine put together.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

next build off count me in deal


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Very Nice homies


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

shannon I love your paint jobs homie!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Don't know if i like this motor yet ! 


































Still got to add alot of more detail to it but just wanted to share a little update !


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

hno: Damn still more detail looks good homie hno:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Mini that motor looks realistic, great detail----I dont like it as much as I do the other 2 you opted for though its not as clean IMO  Nice work, sick build


HERE ARE A COUPLE OF OLD UPDATES FOR ME---My photobucket wont upload photos, they dissapear once uploaded, and my fotki is full so it took a few days to upload pics-----In these pics: Chassis built up roughly, holes drilled for hinges in panels, back window was molded in.

SINCE THESE PICS----rear of chassis has been built up, support braces, filed down, smoothed over only need to add front suspension now, hinges made

[photo id=wrkdfksskrqbfgdxfwgskrbrftsk type=vi style=1 align=no link=photo]

[photo id=wrkdfkwtgwqwtqfxfwgskrbrftsk type=vi style=1 align=no link=photo]


[photo id=wrkdfkqwftkfgqqxfwgskrbrftsk type=vi style=1 align=no link=photo]

[photo id=wrkdfkqwftkfgqqxfwgskrbrftsk type=vi style=1 align=no link=photo]


[photo id=wrkdfgbgddbkfskxfwgskrbrftsk type=vi style=1 align=no link=photo]


[photo id=wrkdfgbrqwfgtsbxfwgskrbrftsk type=vi style=1 align=no link=photo]


[photo id=wrgbgstqkbwwdksxfwgskrbrftsk type=vi style=1 align=no link=photo]


[photo id=wrgbgsrttwgswsqxfwgskrbrftsk type=vi style=1 align=no link=photo]


[photo id=wrgbgssbqgbqtfrxfwgskrbrftsk type=vi style=1 align=no link=photo]


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

DAMNIT---if yu wanna see updates here is the link lol---its on the lymetyme page 3....

Ill make a new photobucket tonight so I can post up progress more.

http://public.fotki.com/mitchapalooza65/ly...pala/page3.html


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Lookin good fellas.....


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

quick mock-ups!!! before some final assembly!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

ALL THE RIDE ARE LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 30 2008, 10:31 AM~9820863
> *quick mock-ups!!! before some final assembly!!
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good homie. you leaveing the factory mopar ralleys on the duster??


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

yep thats a factory stock box stock build!! will wire and plumb it of course!!! alot of detail painting left on the wheels yet!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*A LITTLE UPDATE ON MY DUSTER FOR THIS BUILD OFF.*

















*I NEED TO ADD THE DRIVE LINE STILL*


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

lookin good bro!!!!


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

looks good Mark


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 30 2008, 08:38 PM~9825751
> *A LITTLE UPDATE ON MY DUSTER FOR THIS BUILD OFF.
> 
> 
> ...


those rims look a lot better  

and ya the driveshaft would help lol


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

i quick update, and mock-up!!! keep in mind things are just taped for test fitting!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn Shannon the '62 looks great. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*WOOO HOOO I'M FINALLY DONE......I GOT A BUILD IN FOR THE NEW YEAR...GOT MY BUILDING BUG BACK NOW...I REALLY ENJOYED THIS BUILD HERE...................*


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks sweet Mark!!!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

mark thats badass bro.....



shannon that impala looks good too


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Builds looking good!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jan 31 2008, 08:14 PM~9836056
> *Looks sweet Mark!!!!!
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice bro


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

nice.....like the impala's two tone paint.....


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

lookin tight Mark!! that thing turned out lookin mean!! i like the black around the trim!!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanx all!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 31 2008, 10:07 PM~9835986
> *WOOO HOOO I'M FINALLY DONE......I GOT A BUILD IN FOR THE NEW YEAR...GOT MY BUILDING BUG BACK NOW...I REALLY ENJOYED THIS BUILD HERE...................
> 
> 
> ...


VERY nice. i see you replaced the 340 small block with a 440 big block lol. you forgot to blackwash the grille too :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

those rides are lookin sweet i like the duster


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Just thought i would post a little update ! 



Haven't done to much to the naked eye but if any knows promo's you'll be able to see all the work up to this point ! 











































































Belive it or not i got about 7 hrs into this chassie ! And still have a ton more to do ! 










I really have alot to get done on this but i am going for a show stopper ! and an eye catcher with this kit ! And i am tring to focus on the details instead of just knocking out to get it done ! 

I'll post more as soon as i progress!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 Looks damn good Mini!!!! Shit that mutha iz gonna kill em bro!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn D thats lookin great. I really should get back to work on mine. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

damn mini.................... you're puttin in big work on that promo.

very nice work homie


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

rides are lookin sick up-in here homiez the duster looks slick mark and mini your engine and body mods are crazy homie cant wait to see urs done to holmez :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 1 2008, 09:46 PM~9847152
> *Just  thought  i  would  post    a  little  update !
> 
> Haven't  done  to  much    to the  naked  eye  but    if  any  knows  promo's    you'll  be  able  to  see  all  the  work  up  to  this  point !
> ...


damn homie.... your motors and fab work lways amaze me.....


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

looks tight as usual Mini!! my progress is i got the trunk lid hinged and i figured out the back seat finally!!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 2 2008, 12:46 AM~9847152
> *Just  thought  i  would  post    a  little  update !
> 
> Haven't  done  to  much    to the  naked  eye  but    if  any  knows  promo's    you'll  be  able  to  see  all  the  work  up  to  this  point !
> ...




damn mini this is goin to look awesome..


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Feb 4 2008, 12:29 PM~9863227
> *looks tight as usual Mini!! my progress is i got the trunk lid hinged and i figured out the back seat finally!!
> *


car lookin sick as fuck homie


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-JUST A LIL UPDATE ON MY BUILD.....


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

^damn!! whats the motor from?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 5 2008, 01:17 AM~9867350
> *^damn!! whats the motor from?
> *


Super Stallion Mustang


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn Mini and Modeltech!!!! Those 2 rides are badass!! :0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Well my progress has been slow to say the least. From working on other projects to not being able to make up my mind. I have been doing some work to it and will have some pics as soon as I finsh a few things up. But for now I found a new engine for it. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Feb 5 2008, 02:15 AM~9867337
> *ORALE VATO-JUST A LIL UPDATE ON MY BUILD.....
> 
> 
> ...




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

thats lookin crazy big homie :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

ok with working 70 hrs a week and havein to move here in 3 weeks, i got this much done!

let me know what yuo think


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

very sweet lookin good!!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Feb 4 2008, 03:29 PM~9863227
> *looks tight as usual Mini!! my progress is i got the trunk lid hinged and i figured out the back seat finally!!
> 
> 
> ...


that shit is lookin tight bro,hellz yeah :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Looking good homies


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Lookin good fellas I need to get off my ass and finish mines


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 4 2008, 11:17 PM~9867350
> *^damn!! whats the motor from?
> *


ORALE VATO-YEAH BIGGC IS RIGHT, IVE DUBBED THIS CAR GRANDPA'S SLEEPER... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 5 2008, 07:44 AM~9868472
> *ok with working 70 hrs a week and havein to move here in 3 weeks, i got this much done!
> 
> let me know what yuo think
> ...



ORALE VATO-THNX FOR DA PROPS ON MY BUILD HOMIE AND IM DIGGIN THE FUKIN DETAIL YOUR PUTTIN INTO YOUR RIDE.....


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

Some updates on my t-bird, got chassis and interior done,
I still need to lay down some clear, add some decals and minor
details and i'll call it done........


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

that t-bird looks fuckin sweet!! along with that 70 monte....ah hell they all look badass :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Been working on my '62 a bit. Here's a mock up of it. I'm going to redo the suspention so it will sit lower.
:0 :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

sick duece bro..... uffin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 5 2008, 07:44 AM~9868472
> *ok with working 70 hrs a week and havein to move here in 3 weeks, i got this much done!
> 
> let me know what yuo think
> ...




thats going to be badass!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 2 2008, 01:46 AM~9847152
> *
> I   really  have  alot  to   get   done  on this  but   i  am  going   for   a  show  stopper  !   and  an  eye catcher   with   this   kit !  And   i  am  tring  to   focus  on  the  details   instead  of  just   knocking  out  to  get   it  done !
> 
> *



I am haven that same problem brother!!! I just can't seem to get motivated on this build because I want everything to be perfect.... Unfortunately I have to strech out my chassis to flow with the car properly. And to tell you the truth it scares the shit out of me lol I have never had to do that before!!!! hno:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Feb 5 2008, 09:55 PM~9872540
> *ORALE VATO-THNX FOR DA PROPS ON MY BUILD HOMIE AND IM DIGGIN THE FUKIN DETAIL YOUR PUTTIN INTO YOUR RIDE.....
> *



thanks big homie......... i have to try some kinda detail to keep up with these cats.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 7 2008, 04:43 AM~9884533
> *thats going to be badass!
> *



thanks homie :thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

I am haven that same problem brother!!! I just can't seem to get motivated on this build because I want everything to be perfect.... Unfortunately I have to strech out my chassis to flow with the car properly. And to tell you the truth it scares the shit out of me lol I have never had to do that before!!!! 

yo bro its not that hard i did it on a caddy it all depends on how much u gotta strech it 

just do it if u mess up and if its a common kit u can always get a replacement from the company


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Man have a look around at some of my builds!!! when I said it scared the shit out of me didn't mean I was not gonna do it!!! But when I do things I do them right the first time I don't have time nor the money to be going back and forth buying prostreet kits.....


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

no no no just send a copy of da directions,barcode,and the part u need circled to da company it should be free


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 7 2008, 01:29 PM~9887233
> *no no no just send a copy of da directions,barcode,and the part u need circled to da company it should be free
> *


..thats taking advantage of a service they offer for missing parts..... its not to get extra parts if you f**k up.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 7 2008, 05:54 PM~9887928
> *..thats taking advantage of a service they offer for missing parts..... its not to get extra parts if you f**k up.
> *



true true


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

well i shaved all the body moldings, including the side window moldings as well, and i got down and dirty on my first cowl hood.

here some pics, let me know what you think





























oh and i opened up the doors as well




























notice the body moldings are gone, i think it looks better this way


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

lookin good


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> well i shaved all the body moldings, including the side window moldings as well, and i got down and dirty on my first cowl hood.
> 
> 
> oh and i opened up the doors as well
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> > well i shaved all the body moldings, including the side window moldings as well, and i got down and dirty on my first cowl hood.
> > oh and i opened up the doors as well
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> > well i shaved all the body moldings, including the side window moldings as well, and i got down and dirty on my first cowl hood.
> > oh and i opened up the doors as well
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

man when u finish that it'll be like DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN and i =d try to put that shit in a mag if i was u


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Feb 8 2008, 02:53 PM~9895580
> *X 2 I like this
> *



thanks for the props homies!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

Most of the mock-up & test fitting is done. Bout ready 4 paint.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)




----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 8 2008, 10:56 AM~9895170
> *well i shaved all the body moldings, including the side window moldings as well, and i got down and dirty on my first cowl hood.
> 
> here some pics, let me know what you think
> ...


thats lookin sick bro im liking that shit 

and (MODELSBYRONI) 
that taurus is lookin freakin crazy bro, builds are lookin good homies :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

All the rides are coming out nice homies 

man this one is killing me the damn hood is giving me the worst damn problems :angry: 

I will finish this bish though


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-DONE WITH MINES HOMIES, NUTIN SPEACIAL PERO ITS A GOOD START FO 08' CAUSE I FINISHED THIS ONE..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Nice DopeScale!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Feb 11 2008, 10:11 PM~9921142
> *Nice DopeScale!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


ORALE VATO-GRACIAS HOMIE.....


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

love the starliner homie!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Feb 12 2008, 01:10 AM~9921126
> *ORALE VATO-DONE WITH MINES HOMIES, NUTIN SPEACIAL PERO ITS A GOOD START FO 08' CAUSE I FINISHED THIS ONE..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



i love this whip! 
and the color you picked makes it look even crazier !

very nice work big homie :thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

im diggin the 2 tone very nice bro


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Feb 11 2008, 11:10 PM~9921126
> *ORALE VATO-DONE WITH MINES HOMIES, NUTIN SPEACIAL PERO ITS A GOOD START FO 08' CAUSE I FINISHED THIS ONE..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


this ranfla is looking bad ass............nice work.....


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by aztek_warrior_@Feb 12 2008, 03:59 PM~9925904
> *this ranfla is looking bad ass............nice work.....
> *


X 2 homie


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Mine is just about ready for paint. :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Feb 12 2008, 06:45 PM~9926297
> *Mine is just about ready for paint.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


hey you motors crucked lol

looks good homie


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 12 2008, 07:02 PM~9926476
> *hey you motors crucked lol
> 
> looks good homie
> *


Yeah I know it's just sitting in there. I gotta redo the headers so it'll sit right. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 12 2008, 02:02 PM~9926476
> *hey you motors crucked lol
> 
> looks good homie
> *


so much power he tweaked out the frame  :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

dam biggc thats lookin sweet ....the engine is huge....


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

what is the engine out of bro
i got an L700 with its name on it


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 12 2008, 06:02 PM~9926476
> *hey you motors crucked lol
> 
> looks good homie
> *


Crooked :roflmao: 


Looking good everyone!!!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ya i was bad at english lol.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 12 2008, 07:31 PM~9926703
> *what is the engine out of bro
> i got an L700 with its name on it
> *


My engine is a resin copy of the big block outta the '67 Impala, with a resin intake.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Feb 12 2008, 03:32 PM~9927284
> *My engine is a resin copy of the big block outta the '67 Impala, with a resin intake.
> *


the AMT 1970 Chevelle had an intake like that in kit... not sure if re-issues have but worth checkin out... here's a pic from a build i did back in 96...


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

cool thanks bro


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Not sure where my intake came from. I got it with some other resin parts.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

any1 know where i can get a dress up kit 4 a 440


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 8 2008, 10:56 AM~9895170
> *
> *


Nice


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

rides are coming out sik homies


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 13 2008, 10:56 AM~9932392
> *rides are coming out sik homies
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

LAID PAINT ON DA TAURUS CHASSIS AND HOOD.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Feb 18 2008, 01:57 PM~9971193
> *LAID PAINT ON DA TAURUS CHASSIS AND HOOD.
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good!!! the hood is tight homie!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ronsportin (Jan 2, 2008)

SICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

:0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice Paint...  :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 18 2008, 02:17 PM~9972711
> *Nice Paint...   :biggrin:
> *


x-2


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

damn that paints badass. cant wait to see the rest of the car.


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 19 2008, 05:48 AM~9977221
> *damn that paints badass. cant wait to see the rest of the car.
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

just did the bmf and clear 









































wutcha think


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

NICE BRO


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks damn good man.


----------



## ronsportin (Jan 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Feb 19 2008, 04:36 PM~9980495
> *just did the bmf and clear
> 
> 
> ...


I THINK :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:thumbsup: looks good with those rims!!!!


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

thanks fellas i gots to finnish the gutz,and most inportant the motor


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

ALL-MOTAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

ANYONE KNOW WHEN THE NEXT BUILD OFF IS


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Feb 19 2008, 06:36 PM~9980495
> *just did the bmf and clear
> 
> 
> ...


looks badass homie. the side windows keep flippin me out,i keep thinkin its a 70 chevelle and not a buick gsx lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county+Feb 19 2008, 01:36 PM~9980495-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dade got the 455 u need in that kit above....


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

nice ride and wheel choice, keep pics comming!


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 20 2008, 01:16 AM~9984077
> *car looks sick dade....
> dade got the 455 u need in that kit above....
> *




thanks homie ,im useing the motor that this kit came wit ,i wanted to put a gibson tuned port big blok but my lhs couldnt get it so ill build this stock motor ,,i dont like it but i have no choice


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

a few more pics


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Feb 19 2008, 04:32 PM~9980901
> *ALL-MOTAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


  looks tite


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

ok fellas...... i got some updates on my monte for the pro/street build off, i got it painted and pretty much just put it together and add some little detail here and there and shes good to go.
















































the light in my photo booth does this car no justice














































let me know what you think?


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

[email protected]
The Monte Is sick  

dade

The buick is clean bro


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Feb 20 2008, 11:27 AM~9985593
> *[email protected]
> The Monte Is sick
> 
> ...



thanks homie


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Feb 20 2008, 10:27 AM~9985593
> *[email protected]
> The Monte Is sick
> 
> ...



thanks homie


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Feb 19 2008, 05:36 PM~9980495
> *just did the bmf and clear
> 
> 
> ...



Buick is lookin good DADE !These car have a great base to work with but seem to get over looked for other muscle cars ! Heres my version of the Buick GS X


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

Those rides are coming out really clean....................good work to all of you..


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 20 2008, 04:09 PM~9987708
> *Buick  is  lookin  good   DADE  !These   car  have  a  great   base  to  work  with  but  seem  to  get  over  looked  for  other  muscle  cars !  Heres  my  version  of  the   Buick  GS X
> 
> 
> ...


thats tight right there mini. not many of these are built into lows

and ive never seen green walls before


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 20 2008, 04:09 PM~9987708
> *Buick  is  lookin  good  DADE  !These  car  have  a  great  base  to  work  with  but  seem  to  get  over  looked  for  other  muscle  cars !  Heres  my  version  of  the  Buick  GS X
> 
> 
> ...



thanks mini ,and yours is sweet as fuk ,i got a chevelle 1/24 scale the donk kit ,that im working on im trying to do radio controle hydros


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

JUST GOT SOME PAINT AND CLEAR ON MY 55 CHEVY TONIGHT.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

SWEET :0 :0 
lets see the motor :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

fukkin slick as always..... i need to get me an airbrush....


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

:biggrin: THIS ONE.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 20 2008, 10:27 PM~9992321
> *:biggrin: WAIT TILL YOU SEE THE NEW ONE I STARTED ON TODAY.... :biggrin: *


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 20 2008, 07:39 PM~9992456
> *WAIT TILL YOU SEE THE NEW ONE I STARTED ON TODAY.... :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 20 2008, 10:27 PM~9992321
> *:biggrin: THIS ONE.
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 Sick Biggz simply Sick Bro!!!!


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

very nice homie very nice


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 20 2008, 10:09 PM~9992155
> *JUST GOT SOME PAINT AND CLEAR ON MY 55 CHEVY TONIGHT.
> 
> 
> ...



smooth as glass Bigg homie!!! :0 :0


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 20 2008, 09:09 PM~9992155
> *JUST GOT SOME PAINT AND CLEAR ON MY 55 CHEVY TONIGHT.
> 
> 
> ...


:nicoderm: damn that shit is smoooooooth...


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

looking good homies keep pics comming!


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

not sure if I'll get this one done in time but it will get done dammit. Lately its been either cold, windy, snowy, or sleety to paint the body. Its prolly gonna be a two tone dark charcoal and medium silver. Grill mesh will be sprayed black, and I'm gonna get on to finishing the other headlights real soon.

















phil


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Everybodies rides are looking great!! Keep up the good work.

I know David flipped and switched the rules for me to enter this contest but unfortunitly I am not going to make the deadline!!!!! I have had alot on my plate as of late and just haven't had much time to get to this project.. 
I will however keep pluging away at my prostreet and keep you all updated with progress pics! Again thanks alot David for trying your best to get everyone involved in each and every build off you host....


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

wow everybody's rides are coming out clean. :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 21 2008, 08:58 AM~9994450
> *wow everybody's rides are coming out clean. :thumbsup:
> *


X 2


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

i think im going to stop here befor i fuk round and mess it up :biggrin: 
enjoy fellas


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

^^^^ i like her lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

sweet work dade...


----------



## ronsportin (Jan 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 22 2008, 12:42 AM~10002612
> *sweet work dade...
> *


X 2


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

thanks homies


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

finished homies!!!!! let me know what ya think????


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
Damn Modeltech that mutha is Sweet bro! :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

GOOD GOD MODELTECH ! That bitch is the best you have done yet ! Just super clean and detailed !


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

damn homie im kinda glad im not in this one that car would serve anything i did


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 22 2008, 02:09 PM~10004821
> *GOOD  GOD  MODELTECH  !  That    bitch  is  the  best    you  have  done  yet  !    Just  super clean  and  detailed !
> *


X2 That focker is sick!!!!!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

bad ass

love the trunk !!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Feb 22 2008, 12:04 PM~10004779
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> Damn Modeltech that mutha is Sweet bro! :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:
> *



X 3 homie very sick


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz yeah modeltech that ride is clean as fuck bro, nice work :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

that fukin sweet !! homeboy, nice an clean 2


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 22 2008, 03:54 PM~10005473
> *that fukin sweet !! homeboy, nice an clean 2
> *


x2 nice job pimpin


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

that's sharp as hell but one of your tires needs to be flipped 


> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Feb 22 2008, 12:04 PM~10004776
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 THATS SICK MODELTECH


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 22 2008, 06:59 PM~10006278
> *:0  :0  :0 THATS SICK MODELTECH
> *


Sweet Ride..Love the paint...


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

THATS SWEET MODELTECH. I'M LOVIN IT. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

beutiful MODELTECH! this is one sick ride and love the clean engine setup with LS engine and NO WIRE CLUTER just plain sic homie!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Build is awesome.....looks great.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

HERE ARE A FEW MORE PIC'S OF MY 55 STREET MONSTER..


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

looking good biggs! and all cars here are GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 22 2008, 09:25 PM~10007670
> *HERE ARE A FEW MORE PIC'S OF MY 55 STREET MONSTER..
> 
> 
> ...


That color is bad ass Biggs, looks great so far. :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

finally layed some paint today, duplicolor medium silver (on the top) and charcoal (below the chrome strip), but for some reason you can't tell its two tone, they just blend together, the wheels show the charcoal though. Not sure but I think the kits engine is a 429, gonna use the air induct too, air cleaner was painted charcoal. 









































phil


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

MODELTECH AND MR BIGGS!!!! OUTSTANDING WORK


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

Finally had a chance to finish mine up so here it is,
Let me know what you guys think.

Sorry about the big pics, I tried to re-size them but 
they keep coming out big....Could be the different camara
i used.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

NICE ONE BRO I LIKE IT


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 22 2008, 08:25 PM~10007670
> *HERE ARE A FEW MORE PIC'S OF MY 55 STREET MONSTER..
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN thats HOT !!! what purple is that, looks like glass !!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> Finally had a chance to finish mine up so here it is,
> Let me know what you guys think.
> 
> Sorry about the big pics, I tried to re-size them but
> ...


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

BASE COAT ULTRA ORANGE. SHOULD B DONE BY MIDNITE FRIDAY.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

little more progress tonight

































phil


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Looks sick dude!!!!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 27 2008, 01:59 AM~10040488
> *Looks sick dude!!!!
> *



:biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

EVERYONE DID GREAT, I FORGOT ABOUT THIS ONE AND MY PROJECT BUNKED OUT AND I LOST INTEREST IN IT. BUT GREAT JOB ALL


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

all the rides r lookin clean :thumbsup:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

DREAMCICLE GRAPHICS & TURN SIGNAL AMBER. ALMOST THERE.


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 28 2008, 02:18 AM~10048478
> *NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


X 2


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Feb 28 2008, 09:34 AM~10049062
> *X 2
> *



x 3


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Feb 27 2008, 07:43 PM~10045151
> *DREAMCICLE GRAPHICS & TURN SIGNAL AMBER. ALMOST THERE.
> 
> 
> ...


Those are some bad ass graphics right there............... :thumbsup: 
got some nice skills, I don't think anyone thought a Taurus could 
look that good.........


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Sorry fellas ! I have had a full plate to eat over here in MINI LAND and have not had any time to get to my build for this build off and i will not finish in time ! 

Hope this build off got you guys back in the mood to be building and you guys will want to join into another build soon !


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 28 2008, 05:23 PM~10051969
> *Sorry    fellas  !  I  have  had  a  full  plate  to    eat  over  here  in  MINI LAND    and  have not  had  any time  to get  to  my    build  for  this  build  off    and  i  will not  finish in time  !
> 
> Hope  this  build  off  got you  guys  back  in the  mood  to  be building  and  you  guys  will  want  to  join  into  another    build  soon !
> *


X2 Mine is just about done, but I won't have the time to get it painted by friday night.  Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

my build is finished...... just have to post up the pics........ should be up tomorrow!


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

ok here are mine completed just in time not as good as some of the others but couldnt get right amount of light to let the paint do them what it does in person


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD BRO CLEAN JOB.


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 29 2008, 08:59 AM~10057431
> *LOOKING GOOD BRO CLEAN JOB.
> *


X2


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)




----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

thanks guys i dont think they winners compared to a couple of the others on here but where i live i am kinda trapped for option to be able to buy accessorys they just planly dont sell shit here at all


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Looks good homies I am out of this I had several issues come up but I will finish it soon


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

here goes a few rides i built, their slot cars i run on the drag strip, but again they are models i put together a wile back.










sinc eits been so long sinc ei buit a model i'm gonna have to get back in gear


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

ok fellas.......... with working and packing up everything for the move here tomorrow............. i managed to get my whip finished.
my entry for the pro-street / pro-touring build off

let me know what you think.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

and more ........





































































































it was a realy fun build, i just wish that between working , and packing up to move, that i had just a little bit more time to add that extra detail.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

some damn good work guys..... 

i ran out of paint for my truck and put it aside and started other projects :uh: :biggrin: .... i'll continue to work on it in that other buildoff them guys got goin....


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

cmon guys not too much more time to post ur builds...............


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

SORRY FELLAS, I DID'NT FINISH IN TIME. STILL GOT THE INTERIOR, BATTERY, FUEL FILTER, WIRE THE ENGINE AND PUT THE FRONT WHEELS ON. HERES WHAT I HAVE SO FAR. WILL POST PIX OF COMPLETED TAURAS IN A FEW DAYS.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:wow: thats nice man!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Mar 1 2008, 02:22 AM~10062911
> *SORRY FELLAS, I DID'NT FINISH IN TIME. STILL GOT THE INTERIOR, BATTERY, FUEL FILTER, WIRE THE ENGINE AND PUT THE FRONT WHEELS ON. HERES WHAT I HAVE SO FAR. WILL POST PIX OF COMPLETED TAURAS IN A FEW DAYS.
> 
> 
> ...




i love this car! realy nice work homie!


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

the builds are coming along nice keep up the clean work!


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

so when is mini gonna kick off the next one???????????


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scrapping_mazda_mini_@Mar 2 2008, 08:50 PM~10072351
> *so when is mini gonna kick off the next one???????????
> *



shoot when is this going to be over and the voteing starts :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

what be the outcome on this build-off????


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

hell its a hard decision on this one
my vote is dropped at birth


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i vote roni..


----------



## ronsportin (Jan 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Mar 4 2008, 05:49 PM~10088769
> *hell its a hard decision on this one
> my vote is dropped at birth
> *


X2


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 5 2008, 07:52 AM~10088787
> *i vote roni..
> *


X2


----------

